# Armida A1 42mm Stainless Steel Coming Soon!



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Just a heads up to the Armida fans: I sent Chris an email just to see if he had plans on making the 42mm A1 in stainless steel. He said it's currently in production, but he doesn't have a release date yet.

You can bet I'll be the first in line when he puts them up for sale.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

clouser said:


> Just a heads up to the Armida fans: I sent Chris an email just to see if he had plans on making the 42mm A1 in stainless steel. He said it's currently in production, but he doesn't have a release date yet.
> 
> You can bet I'll be the first in line when he puts them up for sale.


Well, alright! I'll be looking forward to more info regarding anticipated release date. Thank you for posting.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

That sized A1 with the original bezel and a 22mm SS band would be a fantastic watch.
Wonder which movement?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

You just know this is gonna be great, great watch , great lume , great price 
these are gonna go quick I thinks 

I just hope they are not going to be super domed because if they are I'm going to have to buy one and I promised myself no more so fingers crossed no high dome 
but all the same this one is going to test my resolve


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hm..... But I ready have a Brass one........


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

I may have to get this one, depending on how big it wears. Love my Gen1 A1...but I went with the flat crystal. Not enough funds at the time for the ETA 2824 Super Dome.

Does anybody have the 42mm Brass and 45mm Steel? If so...how do they compare in terms of size and how they wear? Is the 42mm much much smaller than the 45mm or do they wear similar?


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

I just pray he'll offer it with that gorgeous blue dial offered on the SS A7. I would definitely go for it!


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

I am in on this one but would like to know the height and movement. I would also expect they would keep the domed crystal. 

That would be if they made any changes or just stuck to Brass specs.

Bass A1 42mm specs:

ARMIDA A1 brass 42mm 300m Diver NH35

- Brass case
- Black dial
- All gold color hands
- C3 lumed bezel, hour markers and hands
- 42 mm case diameter
- Lug to lug 46mm
- Lug distance 22mm
- Height incl. domed crystal 15.2mm
- Sapphire crystal 2.8 mm double domed
- Anti reflective coating on the inside crystal
- 22mm rubber strap with brass buckle
- weight 180 g including rubber strap
- Waterproof to 300m/1000feet
- Screwed and signed brass crown 8mm
- 1 Year International Warranty


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

If he specs them with the 9015, I'm most likely in. If he specs them with a NH35A, I'm most definitely out.


----------



## RGS (Feb 2, 2010)

Definitely hope for the 9015 with the smooth sweep. This watch deserves the 9015.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

The brass is very nice, so I expect the SS to do well. The case is well done and size is perfect. 

Just wonder if this is a catalog case? 

Armida could be a bit more creative with dial and hands design.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd be in for one if it appears with a colored bezel insert, as found on the A1 45mm stainless. Flat or domed crystal, Seiko or Miyota movement is fine with me. Black, blue, green or white dial/bezel insert is all good. Nice design, and not sub clone. (Not that I haven't almost pulled the trigger on the A2 and A9 more times than I can recall.)


----------



## panabaruk (Mar 16, 2015)

one more diver [email protected]@@@


BigBluefish said:


> I'd be in for one if it appears with a colored bezel insert, as found on the A1 45mm stainless. Flat or domed crystal, Seiko or Miyota movement is fine with me. Black, blue, green or white dial/bezel insert is all good. Nice design, and not sub clone. (Not that I haven't almost pulled the trigger on the A2 and A9 more times than I can recall.)


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Must have the 9015 or an ETA or no deal.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

MadMex said:


> Must have the 9015 or an ETA or no deal.


I agree, 9015 in the very least.


----------



## Ssisailor (Mar 14, 2015)

Would anyone speculate if this is a one piece stainless bezel? As in a steel version of the brass?


----------



## catman911 (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm quite a bit astonished that the Miyota 9015 is the favourite movement for some.

Never liked the noticeable sound of the spinning rotor plus sometimes I feel the wobble if it as well.

Looking forward to the steel version of the A1 42 mm but the Miyota wouldn't be my preferred choice.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm OK with either movement but I suspect that this will be the same NH35 that's in the brass version.

Otherwise, I'd also guess that it'll have a ceramic bezel insert. All pure speculation on my part, I have no inside knowledge at all but I'm just basing my guesses on what has come before this.

I have the brass 42mm A1 and the case is suited to a lot of wrist sizes IMO. At 46mm L2L it would seem small for bigger wrists but the thickness equates to a bigger wearing watch to me. Add the thickness of the all brass bezel and that helps too. If the SS has a bezel insert, I think that it may wear smaller for some people but who knows.

Still, with a cushion case, if one is used to longer lugs or a wrist filling appearance, unless your wrist is 7in. or below or you are used to smaller watches, this may be too small. 
In that case, the re-released A8 may be your ticket.


Eric


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

The 9015 is miles better than the NH35 therefore a better choice. It seems the 9015 is the new 2824 and the NH35 the new 9015 
as the 2824 becomes more extinct. I prefer the 2824 but realistically its days are done in the Micro area it seems.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I think many will be happy with either NH35 or 9015. The strength of this watch in 42mm is the case, excellent design with elegant lines and 4 o'clock crown, and fitting most wrists well, IMO the best of all Armida. They could certaily offer a variety of choices for movement, bezel, and dial/hands.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

I like everything about the A1 but I wish they refine the side of the bezel to be more coin edge type of design.


----------



## Ssisailor (Mar 14, 2015)

ManMachine said:


> I think many will be happy with either NH35 or 9015. The strength of this watch in 42mm is the case, excellent design with elegant lines and 4 o'clock crown, and fitting most wrists well, IMO the best of all Armida. They could certaily offer a variety of choices for movement, bezel, and dial/hands.


Well put. I like the lack of a bezel insert because I seem to be tough on a watch.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

How about doing a grey sunburst dial for this one? I think that would look amazing!


----------



## bjshov8 (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the 45mm version but they seem hard to find these days, and very expensive when compared to the 42mm version. If they bring out a 42mm stainless steel version how will they be able to justify the high price difference?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I had a 45 mm A1 for a few weeks and sold it. It was really cumbersome for me, I was knocking the watch everywhere. Even managed to chip the domed sapphire crystal (yes it is possible) by hitting the kitchen ceramic sink.

Sold it before the watch became too banged, but I miss this one. The lume was unreal and it looked quite rugged. I would definitely get a 42 if the looks are identical, the movement is not important (9015 or NH35) if the price is sub-400$.

Seb


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Is there any news?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Is there any news?


I havnt seen anything anywhere but thats no surprise.
Armida dosnt seem to promote or leak anything. 
I havnt been bugging him im person but I suspect the first time we will see anything official is when he opens up sales on the website.

I still feel the original/ matte bezel'ed version was a perfect micro tool diver. 
The double dome would probably be too high on the smaller version as it wore pretty top heavy on the 45mm version so i expect a domed / scaled down 42 but I hope all else matches the original.

I could live with out the date happily but I also expect the NH version will be released for this one, though a 28000 BPH version would be very nice.
As was stated the Uni directional rotor and associated noise/ spinning is different but i'd live with that and the smoother sweep.
I wonder if a bracelet will be included? 
That will push the price up and maybe justify adding the 9015 to complete the package and compete at higher pricing.
The bezel chunkyness was a favorite of mine,hope he dosnt move away from that...... I think the cushion case variant comes with the coin edge.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I've been interested to see this piece as well. However I don't understand the distaste for the NH35A movement that is in my A7? Two days ago I set this watch against time.gov and it has only gained one second, that's on the wrist and resting crown down. I've found this movement to be very quiet and smooth when winding and setting the time/date. I've had similar performance from my Gen2 Monster, although it gains about five seconds over two to three days. I'd be quite satisfied to have another watch with that performance, especially one that's as affordable.


----------



## apac1119 (Jan 10, 2011)

Super excited as I have an A1 42mm brass matte green dial on the way!!! SS will be nice but the brass is unique as many do not offer in this material with specs provided. I'm a sapphire dome fan and no date since it gives the vintage look a bit. Gonna wear in the Cuda diver strap this summer, but plan for a vintage 22mm baseball glove strap or vintage dark brown Horween with green stitch.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

I think even if the new A1 comes with a bracelet, Armida is probably flexible enough to allow buyers to buy the watch with just the rubber strap and pay a cheaper price.

I much prefer the coin edge style bezel although I might just change my mind when I get to see one in person, lol.



matthew P said:


> I havnt seen anything anywhere but thats no surprise.
> Armida dosnt seem to promote or leak anything.
> I havnt been bugging him im person but I suspect the first time we will see anything official is when he opens up sales on the website.
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

pw01 said:


> I've been interested to see this piece as well. However I don't understand the distaste for the NH35A movement that is in my A7? Two days ago I set this watch against time.gov and it has only gained one second, that's on the wrist and resting crown down. I've found this movement to be very quiet and smooth when winding and setting the time/date. I've had similar performance from my Gen2 Monster, although it gains about five seconds over two to three days. I'd be quite satisfied to have another watch with that performance, especially one that's as affordable.


Have a bunch of NH35 and they all work perfectly. The beef is the low-beat.....the 9015 all work perfectly as well and they are noticeably smoother to my eye with a higher beat rate.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm pleased with the Armida A1 brass. I have a black and green one with a blue dial one in the air now. Nonetheless, as much as I like the brass, I'm eager to see the stainless model and hope it comes on a bracelet. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

mmmmm, Domed/ steel bezel / steel bracelet/ no date version like above with black dial - that would be hard to pass up.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

matthew P said:


> mmmmm, Domed/ steel bezel / steel bracelet/ no date version like above with black dial - that would be hard to pass up.


Change that to blue dial, blue ceramic bezel insert and I'd probably crumble too!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I emailed Chris a few questions about the A1 42mm Steel and this is the info he was kind enough to provide. There will be a choice of black or blue with a color matched bezel insert, it will have the same domed crystal as the brass version, it will have an NH35 movement, it will cost $349 on rubber and should be available in 2-3 months. I can't wait to see the blue model!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

pw01 said:


> I emailed Chris a few questions about the A1 42mm Steel and this is the info he was kind enough to provide. There will be a choice of black or blue with a color matched bezel insert, it will have the same domed crystal as the brass version, it will have an NH35 movement, it will cost $349 on rubber and should be available in 2-3 months. I can't wait to see the blue model!


I'm sure it will be a great looking watch, but I was really hoping that Chris would use a SS bezel insert for the blue dial version like he did with the original blue dial 45mm A1.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

I know it's still early in the process but would it be safe to presume that the blue renderings will not be the hue offered on the A7 300m stainless?


----------



## apac1119 (Jan 10, 2011)

I got my brass 42mm matte green so if they have a ss blue dial version. I will for sure me considering.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

pw01 said:


> I emailed Chris a few questions about the A1 42mm Steel and this is the info he was kind enough to provide. There will be a choice of black or blue with a color matched bezel insert, it will have the same domed crystal as the brass version, it will have an NH35 movement, it will cost $349 on rubber and should be available in 2-3 months. I can't wait to see the blue model!


I'm hoping it's a lumed bezel and not just the pip.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

So the 42mm is not getting the super high dome like the 45mm A1, hmmm


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> So the 42mm is not getting the super high dome like the 45mm A1, hmmm


IMO, just a regular dome is perfect. I had a A1 with the super dome and I was banging the watch around, even managed to scratch the sapphire on a porcelain sink. A couple of times it made a vibrant sound (like a bell), I sold the watch before it shattered in front of my eyes!!

It sure looked nice in the box, but in the real life, it was not so wearable 

S.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> So the 42mm is not getting the super high dome like the 45mm A1, hmmm


Honestly I have to think thats a good thing.
The high dome looked awfully cool but gave the watch a top heavy feel.
A smaller base may have been even more top heavy.
Ive been real curious about the bezel decision. Id love to see a return to the original matte bezel or a SS version.
A slightly domed/ No Date/ Matte bezel version on a 22mm bracelet would be very hard to pass up.
A blue dialed/ no date version with a SS bezel would be a slam dunk---- what ever the movement.

I keep checking the website - surprised it hasnt dropped yet.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Has anybody heard anything about a release date?


----------



## RGS (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm watching for this one. I hope the bezel insert is ceramic and fully lumed.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

According to Chris A1 ss in under production, so it will be launched sooner than we expect.
Any pics or render?
Regards.


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm hoping the blue version is going to be the same dial color as the A7 but I doubt it.


----------



## RGS (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok I guess the NH35 is ok. But I hope the bezel is fully lumed like the 45mm version. A ceramic bezel insert would be way cool and impossible to resist. I like the choice of crystal.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

RGS said:


> Ok I guess the NH35 is ok. But I hope the bezel is fully lumed like the 45mm version. A ceramic bezel insert would be way cool and impossible to resist. I like the choice of crystal.


My A7 with the NH35A movement is probably my most consistent/accurate watch. I'm not sure if I just got lucky or if Armida does that good of a job regulating them but I'd be happy to have the A1 42mm with that movement!


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd be very surprised if Armida does any regulation on their movements. It's probably luck of the draw!

With that said, my two Armida's and my one Helson with the NH35A are all extremely accurate too.

The movements seem to have a lot of positional variance but when on the wrist for most of the day and left off overnight, surprisingly, they have surprisingly excellent accuracy.



pw01 said:


> My A7 with the NH35A movement is probably my most consistent/accurate watch. I'm not sure if I just got lucky or if Armida does that good of a job regulating them but I'd be happy to have the A1 42mm with that movement!


----------



## RGS (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anybody have any further info on this watch? What material is the bezel? I hope it uses c3 lume - or better yet, the newer superluminova type X1.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

After looking at the comparison pics between the A1 42mm and Seiko monster, I think it's too small for my taste. And without the super dome, I'm not interested in it anymore.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> After looking at the comparison pics between the A1 42mm and Seiko monster, I think it's too small for my taste. And without the super dome, I'm not interested in it anymore.


I'd love to see those pics, I already own a Monster and it would be a great reference for fit!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

After a second look, I'm gona take back my words, the size looks ok, lol

Here are the links to the size comparisons:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/armida-a1-brass-42mm-300m-diver-nh35-here-1091762-7.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/armida-a1-brass-42mm-300m-diver-nh35-here-1091762-16.html



pw01 said:


> I'd love to see those pics, I already own a Monster and it would be a great reference for fit!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I suspect a black bezel will make it look larger still.
This watch will be no shrinking violet even at 42mm.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

This watch is the perfect size for most wrists. I love the design and the short lug to lug distance.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

chriscentro said:


> After a second look, I'm gona take back my words, the size looks ok, lol
> 
> That's what _she _said to me last night!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

matthew P said:


> I suspect a black bezel will make it look larger still.
> This watch will be no shrinking violet even at 42mm.


That is exactly what it will need because the all brass bezel on the current 42mm model results in the watch wearing small. I sold mine for that reason, despite really liking the design elements. I will certainly be giving the new SS model a good look when it becomes available.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I sent an e-mail to Chris and received a reply yesterday.  I asked the following... I am wondering whether you have any updates? Photos? Sapphire bezel? Lumed bezel? Dial options? Cost shipped? What comes in the package? Available date for order/shipping?

Reply: 
the A1 steel is not ready yet so I can't take photos 
We expect to get them late August to September
Price $349 shipped on rubber
lumed bezel but not sapphire
dials in blue and black
bracelet option for $70 extra 
same design as the A1brass but in steel
Regards Chris

I am down for one of these bad boys, may even have to do the black and the blue.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

supawabb said:


> I sent an e-mail to Chris and received a reply yesterday. I asked the following... I am wondering whether you have any updates? Photos? Sapphire bezel? Lumed bezel? Dial options? Cost shipped? What comes in the package? Available date for order/shipping?
> 
> Reply:
> the A1 steel is not ready yet so I can't take photos
> ...


Sounds very promising. Do we know what material is being used for the bezel? If it is colour-matched to the dial then the watch should wear true to 42mm and be a very attractive option for sure.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Same design as the A1 brass...... wonder if there will be a NO date version like the brass?

NON sapphire lumed bezel..... black and blue - sounds very promising.

Bracelet optional - seems reasonable.

Liking the sound of this one.


Sounds like its going back to its tool watch roots - I dont need it but I suspect I may want it.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

As someone with their finger poised on the trigger for a blue A7 i may be tempted to wait for this one if the blue dial is the same as the A7 and not the brass A1 and the bezel isn't all steel.

Chris


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

My trigger finger has been hovering over the black A2 (miyota), but I'm waiting to see if the 42mm A1 appeals more - I think it will. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Any news on this?
I remember hearing Chris back in April and he told me he wanted to release this in like 3 months.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I contacted Chris a few weeks ago about these and his response was that they were in production and would be around 2 months, so probably be looking at very end Sept or more likely early Oct, that's the current projection.
Probably best just to keep checking the Armida website though as most likely they'll just appear 

Chris


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks, I was wondering.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

I have the A1 brass and i love it, i cant wait to see this even if im kinda sad bc i've heard they will only have 2 dials, black and blue.
It will have been top notch if more colours were available like that A7 blue tone, a yellow and an orange one beside green, blue and black...


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

very interested, anyone know if the lume is bgw9 or c3?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

When?


Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I do know the blue will be the same as the A8 Brass and sadly not the A7

Chris


----------



## gurka (Mar 31, 2012)

Any news on the release date of A1 42mm Steel?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

gurka said:


> Any news on the release date of A1 42mm Steel?


Last news, it was supposed to be "fall 2015"....If you look on their website, even their 42mm brass A1 are all out of stock and they are supposed to be back in stock in October 2015, so I guess he will receive the SS ones at the same time. Ask Chris on the armida website to get an exact timeline and report here if you have an answer, usually he is quick to respond.

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

gurka said:


> Any news on the release date of A1 42mm Steel?


Duplicate post, sorry...


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Just to bump this thread, i emailed chris and he said that they should be out at the end of this month with the stainless a1 42mm on rubber being $349......awesome price!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

William Ayin said:


> Just to bump this thread, i emailed chris and he said that they should be out at the end of this month with the stainless a1 42mm on rubber being $349......awesome price!


Awesome! Thanks for putting this info up. Would love an A1 with the blue dial from the A7, hopefully that's an option.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Nice!!

The 45mm A1 was one of my favorites but I banged the thing everywhere...hope this one has the same lume (was awesome) and wears better on normal wrists.

Now if they have their annual 10% off sale in november, this would be great!

S.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

studiompd said:


> Awesome! Thanks for putting this info up. Would love an A1 with the blue dial from the A7, hopefully that's an option.


I'm afraid the blue will be more like the A8 and A1 and not the A7, i've asked before 

Chris


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Will a bracelet be available or only rubber? Any word on movement?


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Will a bracelet be available or only rubber? Any word on movement?


Will be released on rubber i believe, but it's possible that they'll offer the bracelet too just like the A7 for an extra.
Movement i know for sure it'll be the Nh35.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> Will a bracelet be available or only rubber? Any word on movement?


Pretty sure there is a bracelet option for additional monies. Seems to be the way they are going of late. I believe Armida said same Seiko movement, hence the price. Boy I bet these watches for Helson and Armida are very inexpensive to make. Once again, the Chinese cloning skills are having a huge impact on us WIS. It's all we buy now.

Price is critical though ....

RD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Pretty sure there is a bracelet option for additional monies. Seems to be the way they are going of late. I believe Armida said same Seiko movement, hence the price. Boy I bet these watches for Helson and Armida are very inexpensive to make. Once again, the Chinese cloning skills are having a huge impact on us WIS. It's all we buy now.
> 
> Price is critical though ....
> 
> RD


General trend downwards in terms of component quality. Done to stay economically viable in a fiercely competitive market of mushroom micros, but sad in many ways, too.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Ughs should I bother with aegis or go with this? Considering lume will be better on a1 for sure plus better finishing. but aegis has 9015


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Without the 9015 movement, I think I will pass.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

AVS_Racing said:


> Ughs should I bother with aegis or go with this? Considering lume will be better on a1 for sure plus better finishing. but aegis has 9015


 Can you manage 53+ L to L on the Aegis? Huge difference between these two in that regard. Is the Helmida a better finish? I thought the crowns were sharp. The Aegis is a little like the Helm watch. I think I'm getting jaded with all these new releases at a similar price point with similar design traits. Designs are getting lees original and features are getting sacrificed. You get the Miyota but the lume stinks. Ya get excellent lume, but a basic Seiko movement, and of course there are more trade offs too numerous to name 

I prefer the looks of the Aegis, but the size of the Helmida. I'm currently stalking Squale, thought about the Steinhart Ti500, (though more of the same in hour markers and hands) Very tired of sub dials. They're all sub dials Uhggggg -- I'm also so torn on pursuing the Delfin. Good we are all faced with so much indecision and so many choices

RD


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

chirs1211 said:


> I'm afraid the blue will be more like the A8 and A1 and not the A7, i've asked before
> 
> Chris


Bummer!



MadMex said:


> Without the 9015 movement, I think I will pass.


Ya know, I've been drawn to this movement more and more, but in all reality, are you losing much with the NH35?



Riddim Driven said:


> Can you manage 53+ L to L on the Aegis?
> 
> RD


This is pretty much why I'm leaning more towards the A1 vs the A7.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

I dont know why people bash so much the NH35, i find the Miyota 9015 with that high beat not so steady[inconstant]. 
I have the A1 brass with the NH35 and it's kinda doing its job, very consistent and runs +7.15 s/day.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I had both, an Armida A7 with a NH35 and a OM Pradata with a 9015. Even with the lower beat, I'd get another Armida vs OM any day of the week.

My OM had discutable crown action (very hard to differentiate the actual position between winding, setting date and screwing the crown). It also had a tiny smudge on the dial, subpar unevenly distributed lume and did not have that "bombproof" feeling you get when handling a Seiko diver. You gotta cut corners at some point to sell all this package for 279$, including shipping from other side of the world in a huge pelican box; at one point you get to wonder how much is actually worth the watch when subtracting all the value of the extras. Not much than 175$..

My Armida was stellar in every category, very solid watch all around and cannot find a fault in the NH35, ran steadily at a fantastic +3-4 s/day.

S.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Had the a1 in brass and it was a very nice watch but in steel it's going be mega 

My thoughts on it was great case shape,solid bezel, incredible lume ( we are all lume junkies so that's a big plus) 

one point was the crown on a lot the A wasn't in the up right position I never had a issue with mine because it was but I guess I was lucky 

Only got rid because of a new watch purchase and one bronze in the collection is enough for me 

Movement with the seiko nh35 was no big issue slightly more choppy but nothing to write home about all in all a good solid movement 
For me personally I'm not into all the fancy movements like the new aquadive 500 I prefer something basic


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I had an A7 brass with the Seiko nh35 and it was 20 seconds slow. Had to have it regulated. Very annoying! One can also receive an un-tuned Miyota 9015 just as easily though. Helmida just gets the boxes with the tubes inside and pulls them out of a bigger box, and sends you the watch. Nobody is gonna mess with timing.  Luck O the draw on these.

RD


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I just hope it will be C3 lumed, including the bezel. I can live with a flat sapphire if they have to cut some costs but the dome is nice.

S.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Well I'm super happy with the build on all the Armida that I've had. bezels clicks alignment is always better than Seiko. I've only had issues with A7 a8 because of the sharp crowns. but if you look at the brass a1 the crown is at a totally different location plus the crown is a different crown not the sharp star one, but a much rounded hex kinda shaped one. 

You can bet lume will be excellent. If it had lumed bezel even better. while aegis will be mediocre at best. 

I should be able to handle 53mm but it will be pushing it. 

My only other complaint about the 42mm a1 is that due to the short lugs and the thickness with the doomed crystal it does make the watch pretty thick and top heavy.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

SuperP said:


> I dont know why people bash so much the NH35, i find the Miyota 9015 with that high beat not so steady[inconstant].
> I have the A1 brass with the NH35 and it's kinda doing its job, very consistent and runs +7.15 s/day.


I can't stand that nh35 tick. Drives me crazy for some reason.

On the other hand when I time my 9015 vs say a Swiss movement it is the most steady movement I've ever seen:

Armida A1 Miyota 9015










Blancpain fifty fathoms and Rolex SD 16600










Of course regulation is going to differ vastly among every piece, but my point is Swiss generally average better time per day but lack a consistent pulse. All my 9015s are steady beaters.

YMMV


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

The 9015 is a good caliber, i've said that i find it very inconsistent because it really makes a huge difference if you leave the watch in a different position [like today with crown up, tomorrow with crown down and so on]. 
Other movements are more steady when i leave them in different positions.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

A1 42mm SS w/gen.1 style aluminum insert should be in on Thursday, in black and blue, w/ and w/o date.


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

That's good news! Looking forward to this one and there sure is a lot out there to separate me from my spare cash. Yikes!


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

SDGenius said:


> A1 42mm SS w/gen.1 style aluminum insert should be in on Thursday, in black and blue, w/ and w/o date.


That's great!!!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

So its tomorrow?! Cant wait to see how will turn out, especially what tone of blue they've chosen. An orange dial would have been killer too, i dont have an orange dial diver...


----------



## JaqueDemour (Aug 26, 2015)

The A1 size is just perfect all around for my worst.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, it's 9:01 am in HK. Where's the watch?? :rodekaart


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> Ok, it's 9:01 am in HK. Where's the watch?? :rodekaart


Keep it together brother. Keep it together 

;-) RD


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

Anybody have first hand experience with blue sunbrush dial in a stainless steel case/bezel? As in, is it too shiny? Too bright-coloured? Or does it look a deep luxurious or electric blue look in most lighting conditions?

I'm also interested in a matte blue in brass, but those sold old ages ago (presumably)... sunbrush in brass will be too shiny when patina sets in I would think.


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

They are on now!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Im surprised that they've made both blue and blue sunbrush dials, they look nice, like mini Armidas A1 1000m :-d
But the black version should have had a second version with the orange minute hand like the bigger brother.
I believe it'll look killer on the steel bracelet.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

A bit disappointed. There is no orange hand model.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Tend to agree, they look a little bland 

Chris


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, I'll be a monkey's uncle. "SDGenius" called it! :rodekaart They appeared as stated. 

I gotta say if one wants to experience a proven micro at a very competitive $350.00 (less bracelet) this would be a good one to try. No loose bezels, no questioning the luminosity attributes, including a lumed bezel on the SS models. A domed sapphire crystal. Great water resistance. A couple color choices. Above basic movement by a tad. It's a weighty piece, but would fit just about anybody, and you have two choices. One can try brass or the SS. 

I can't see any disappointments that we acknowledge on the many newcomers, start-ups, and even a few with some product practice under their belts.

It's still entry level at today's prices and it's as micro brand as one can get :-! 

I'm not affiliated, and I may not think it's the greatest watch either, but it sure is a solid bang-for-the-buck offering that shouldn't disappoint.

Now let's hope it came out as I state (fingers crossed) :-d

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

It would be nice to see some photos with the bracelet attached. :think: I had a brass Armida but never had a SS from them. If the watch is 170g on rubber, the bracelet should make it a knuckle dragger :-d

RD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks mighty fine. But how much is the bracelet? The pricing doesn't update when I choose that option. Never mind, updates in basket and is a $70 option. $540 CDN on bracelet.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here it is side-by-side with big bro' (on left). Need better pics to really assess it well. Assume the 42mm bezel is aluminum vs sapphire.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SuperP said:


> Im surprised that they've made both blue and blue sunbrush dials, they look nice, like mini Armidas A1 1000m :-d
> But the black version should have had a second version with the orange minute hand like the bigger brother.
> I believe it'll look killer on the steel bracelet.


Interesting as well that both blue dial versions are non-date only. The black is offered with both date options.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Does anyone know the difference between the two black dial models?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> Does anyone know the difference between the two black dial models?


Date/no date I believe is the only difference.


----------



## locolegs (Sep 16, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Interesting as well that both blue dial versions are non-date only. The black is offered with both date options.


They couldn't match the date wheel colors with the dial except for the black one I guess.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

locolegs said:


> They couldn't match the date wheel colors with the dial except for the black one I guess.


Probably true. Though they did so for the 45mm model in blue (and white). But, that is also a considerably more expensive watch with better specs all around.


----------



## husonfirst (Nov 20, 2011)

I wish there were more pictures. It's hard to discern the difference between sunburst blue and matte blue. Does Armida typically offer a discount code during the holidays?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

husonfirst said:


> I wish there were more pictures. It's hard to discern the difference between sunburst blue and matte blue. Does Armida typically offer a discount code during the holidays?


Thinking the same thing. Blue sunburst is prob the same dial they use on the brass.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

For the people who wanna see how the blue sunbrush look, just see the A1 brass pics.
Basically when u're inside it looks almost like if it was a black dial, with a bit of light things change.

Here mine:


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Heres my Sunburst, thinking if I should try Matte Blue, but then neither has date =(


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Heres my Sunburst, thinking if I should try Matte Blue, but then neither has date =(
> 
> View attachment 5681650
> 
> ...


Shoulda kept my brown dial brass. No date is good - it's like living off the grid, lol. |>


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Heres my Sunburst, thinking if I should try Matte Blue, but then neither has date =(
> 
> View attachment 5681650
> 
> ...


I'm leaning toward Matte Blue myself. Seems to be a darker shade than than the Blue dial A7. Did you're leather band need waterproofing?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

husonfirst said:


> I wish there were more pictures. It's hard to discern the difference between sunburst blue and matte blue. Does Armida typically offer a discount code during the holidays?


Hi,

Yes, most likely. They will surely have a 10% off discount like their sister brands Helson and Maranez. They did it last year mid november IIRC for a few weeks.

S.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The leather strap that I used in the water pic is a Hirsch and it said it was "waterproof" on the back.

and it is no where as bright as this









I'm on the fence not sure if I should go for this, or wait for potential discounts? but it might sell out by then or get the Raven dual crown thing.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

They usually, like Helson, have a 10% discount around Christmas I believe 

Chris


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Rolled the dice! Black no date on its way!! Can't wait to see it. Went with rubber only since I already have the bracelet from my A7.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Bracelet not needed IMO, put this one on mesh or natos to spice things up a bit...this will look good though on the heavy link bracelet from Armida.

S.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Bracelet not needed IMO, put this one on mesh or natos to spice things up a bit...this will look good though on the heavy link bracelet from Armida.
> 
> S.


I have a mint Watchadoo with straight end-links. Unfortunately, it was purchased for a Black Monster and is 20mm. Would look killer on the wee A1.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Very much looking forwards to a review.I'm very interested in seeing the case & crystal from a few angles.

If it's anything like the 45mm in quality then the blue matte dial will probably start winking at me..


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> The leather strap that I used in the water pic is a Hirsch and it said it was "waterproof" on the back.
> 
> and it is no where as bright as this
> 
> ...


Haven't waterproofed mine, but wet leather on my wrist doesn't sound fun.

I've always liked that blue/turquoise and orange hand combo, would be perfect for the A1 imo. I'm going to wait for discounts, maybe by then they'll have other color options.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Trigger pulled on a black no date. Was thinking blue, but couldn't decide between sunbrush and matte. Based on past ownership, Armida's quality has been good- and I've always liked the A1 design- but I found the dome on those a bit much.

At $349 on the rubber...not bad. I have a 22mm straight end anvil just sitting on my desk that should work nicely.

And, since all the other watches from other micros that I have some interest in seem to be locked into perpetual pre-order mode at the moment, the timing of this one is good.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Can anyone comment on how the stock Armida A1 bracelet may compare to something like a Strapcode Super Engineer II in terms of quality? Thx.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

If it is the same one as the A7 then I love it. the finishing is great and has ratcheting divers extension clasp. only down side is that it is freaking heavy. I love it but I rarely used it due to the weight.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Here's some pics of it, honestly it looks way more over built than the watch, it looks tougher than the watch.

























One thing I guess I would say super engineer might have a slight advantage is the number of shot links which "might" allow for more flexibility but I have no complaints with the A7 one as the links are short and flexible enough. I think the SE is not as heavy, but it is missing the ratcheting clasp for quick adjustments.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

FWIW, I swapped the stock bracelet on my A7 for a watchadoo/anvil style and felt it was a better match; in terms of heft and on-the-wrist feel.

The stock bracelet is really nice -don't get me wrong- but as AVS_R mentions above, it is heavy. Agree that it felt like too much bracelet for the A7; probably balances better on something like the A1 45mm.

Personally, I also didn't care for the angular design of the link pieces, just a subjective taste thing of course, and the ratcheting clasp is overly thick for what it needs to do, IMHO. (Maybe that's been updated since the A7 first came out, not sure.) 

However, if you are a big-wristed guy or just like having a earth-moving equipment track wrapped around your wrist, you may like it just fine. ;-)


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

fireftr45 said:


> Rolled the dice! Black no date on its way!! Can't wait to see it. Went with rubber only since I already have the bracelet from my A7.


Looking forward to your thoughts. Debating if I should sell my Gen 1 Flat crystal A1 w/ Miyota and go for the 42mm.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the bracelet feedback and pics, scottymac and AVS. It certainly looks like it is built for a tank. Aesthetically, I slightly prefer the SE II and the price would be similar with the $70 USD upgrade factored for the A1 option. |>


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Like many I was looking forward to this release, but it's a bit lackluster for some reason. The black dial is fantastic, but for some reason it reminds me a lot of Benarus and the Remora I had, which beats the Armida by a lot. Then there is the blue. I like the darker one, but not sure how the sun brush dial would be in real life. There are way too many watches being released or announced, or on the verge. A lot of them are really sub-par, but we seem to be drawn to them anyway. Nutty WIS ;-)

RD


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts. Debating if I should sell my Gen 1 Flat crystal A1 w/ Miyota and go for the 42mm.


I will do my best when it arrives Brother!! Though I'm loving the A7, it is right at my max and in fact I had to switch it to a watchadoo to make it more wearable. A friend here in p'cola had the original A1 and it was just too big for everyday wear for me, but I loved the design, the way rugged look and that bezel edge. So I'm thrilled to see it in a 42!!!!! A pic I saw last night compared it to a Seiko SKX and though it looks slightly chunkier the overall size is right on the money! Im looking forward to the lume bezel too.

For me it wouldn't be a question downsizing to the 42. A 42 would be an everyday wear watch for me. My bigger ones just aren't getting as much wrist time as the SKX, the typhoon, the Skindiver and the 40mm sharkdiver. I've read some folks are not happy going from the 9015 to the NH either. Also not a biggie for me. The slightly tickier sweep doesn't bother me.

I haven't gotten a shipping eta yet but I'm sure it'll be here soon and I will post some shots as soon as it gets in. Looking forward to your thoughts on it as well!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Armida is well known for extra high speed shipping...expect your watch in the next 2-3 days on your doorstep!!

Cheers!

S.


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Like many I was looking forward to this release, but it's a bit lackluster for some reason. The black dial is fantastic, but for some reason it reminds me a lot of Benarus and the Remora I had, which beats the Armida by a lot. Then there is the blue. I like the darker one, but not sure how the sun brush dial would be in real life. There are way too many watches being released or announced, or on the verge. A lot of them are really sub-par, but we seem to be drawn to them anyway. Nutty WIS ;-)
> 
> RD


RD, I'll bet if you saw it in person you'd feel differently. True it looks, eh!, from the sale pics but the A1 has got a shape all its own, from the very rugged bezel to that big ass crown. And the curvature of the case sides just makes it stand out to me. I loved the the original but it was just too big for me, so I'm happy to road test this slightly smaller version. Though smaller, I'm betting it will still be impressive. Got my fingers crossed!!


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

fireftr45 said:


> RD, I'll bet if you saw it in person you'd feel differently. True it looks, eh!, from the sale pics but the A1 has got a shape all its own, from the very rugged bezel to that big ass crown. And the curvature of the case sides just makes it stand out to me. I loved the the original but it was just too big for me, so I'm happy to road test this slightly smaller version. Though smaller, I'm betting it will still be impressive. Got my fingers crossed!!


Yh Armida's sample pics on their websites always make their watches look very boring and cheap, you really need to see them in person.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

That awesome case design is the singular biggest selling feature. No doubt. There is no question that it is a step down in terms of componentry from the 45mm model, but the price also reflects that. I think when some cool side profile shots start surfacing interest will pick up again in a big way. I'd like to see a photo on bracelet as well.


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> That awesome case design is the singular biggest selling feature. No doubt. There is no question that it is a step down in terms of componentry from the 45mm model, but the price also reflects that. I think when some cool side profile shots start surfacing interest will pick up again in a big way. I'd like to see a photo on bracelet as well.
> 
> View attachment 5695802


I totally agree!!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

"radar1", "firefr45" & "william ayan" - You all make great points. It is indeed the case design that's awesome. I have looked at those brass pics a bunch of times  Hopefully they built a boat load of these, so as more pics surface, things may look a little different. It's funny that manufacturers photos can be so crappy. 

Thanks guys ;-)

Oh and yes, shipping is lightning fast

RD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> "radar1", "firefr45" & "william ayan" - You all make great points. It is indeed the case design that's awesome. I have looked at those brass pics a bunch of times  Hopefully they built a boat load of these, so as more pics surface, things may look a little different. It's funny that manufacturers photos can be so crappy.
> 
> Thanks guys ;-)
> 
> ...


:think:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> :think:


Is that the 42mm x 46mm? I know your wrist is a bit bigger than mine, but I don't see the curvature to the case, and the L to L is filling your wrist side to side :think: back?

RD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Is that the 42mm x 46mm? I know your wrist is a bit bigger than mine, but I don't see the curvature to the case, and the L to L is filling your wrist side to side :think: back?
> 
> RD


Above grey scale photo is deceptive, as the l-2-l didn't span wrist at all. I actually found the watch wore a little small. I am hoping the black (or blue) bezel insert will make for a slightly bigger wear on the SS model. Dang, that sounds a lot like I have just teetered over the edge and will buy one, lol. My wrist is around 7.25.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> Above grey scale photo is deceptive, as the l-2-l didn't span wrist at all. I actually found the watch wore a little small. I am hoping the black (or blue) bezel insert will make for a slightly bigger wear on the SS model. Dang, that sounds a lot like I have just teetered over the edge and will buy one, lol. My wrist is around 7.25.


Ah yes - Thanks that's a better view, though I appreciate what you were getting at with the preceding B & W pic. I see that have posted some shots of the ratchet clasp. I do love ratchet clasps, but not the potential hunk of this particular bracelet. I too have a watchadoo that would work.

Thanks

RD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ah yes - Thanks that's a better view, though I appreciate what you were getting at with the preceding B & W pic. I see that have posted some shots of the ratchet clasp. I do love ratchet clasps, but not the potential hunk of this particular bracelet. I too have a watchadoo that would work.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> RD


Agreed. If (when?) I order one it will be rubber only and will go aftermarket for bracelet. I have now owned three ratcheting clasps (Reef Ranger II, Hexa F74, and Excalibur). The Citizen is the only one I have liked of the lot. I like the fine adjustment and concept, but not the huge bulk. Can't believe other companies don't replicate something similar to the Citizen. It is a phenomenal clasp and incredibly comfortable. The way it should be done, IMO.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

So I've been wearing this for the last couple of days, I'm wondering if the Matte Blue is exactly the same as this. Cuz if it is I might got for blue brush for a bit more pop as I love my Brown Sunbrush. 'm deciding if its worth selling the SD for the A1.


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> So I've been wearing this for the last couple of days, I'm wondering if the Matte Blue is exactly the same as this. Cuz if it is I might got for blue brush for a bit more pop as I love my Brown Sunbrush. 'm deciding if its worth selling the SD for the A1.
> 
> View attachment 5697154


That's a tough one. As a fellow SD owner, I would find it tough to part with. The lines and details of the SD are what make that watch one of my favorites.I'd have to consider an alternate plan. Luckily, at the A1 42 price point, it wouldn't take many pints of blood to sell or lemonade stands to knock over!!


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

Torn between the new SS A1 and the Helson SD40 given i have such tiny wrists- Can anyone comment on how the A1 42mm wears compared to the SD40 or even the Marathon SARs? 
I know the SD has longer lugs but am wondering if that is negated by its smaller diameter? If the A1 is anything close to the Marathon SARs, think im good to go! Just cant look past Armida in terms of value/looks/quality especially given the current price point.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Armida has definitely a great value for the money, especially the A1 42mm, even in terms of 'wearability', not to big but also not that slim[its pretty chunky for a 42mm but in a good way]. 
And Chris is probably offering one of the best sale services, always there to respond your emails and give u options. 
The only thing i can criticize is the website, some of those watches need some better pics to emphasize the quality of the cases and bracelets 
[i mean look at the A1 45mm, they dont have one pic of the watch at least make one from a different angle...].


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

naihet said:


> Torn between the new SS A1 and the Helson SD40 given i have such tiny wrists- Can anyone comment on how the A1 42mm wears compared to the SD40 or even the Marathon SARs?
> I know the SD has longer lugs but am wondering if that is negated by its smaller diameter? If the A1 is anything close to the Marathon SARs, think im good to go! Just cant look past Armida in terms of value/looks/quality especially given the current price point.


The short lug-2-lug on the A1 42mm will be very amenable, just bear in mind that it is very chunky. Stands off the wrist a fair bit (though not outrageously so).


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> So I've been wearing this for the last couple of days, I'm wondering if the Matte Blue is exactly the same as this. Cuz if it is I might got for blue brush for a bit more pop as I love my Brown Sunbrush. 'm deciding if its worth selling the SD for the A1.
> 
> View attachment 5697154


Chances are that the matt blue will be like the matt blue A1 45mm









and the "sunbrush" dial will be like the a2


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

If i aint mistaken that A1 45mm was one of the first edition of the Armida and it had that anodized matt blue and it was lookin glorious. I doubt the 42mm will be anodized like that, hope to be wrong tho, because it looks really cool. Thats why i was saying in the previous post that Armida site lacks some HQ pics, so people can see and judge the different tones and shades of colors from various angles.


----------



## husonfirst (Nov 20, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> The short lug-2-lug on the A1 42mm will be very amenable, just bear in mind that it is very chunky. Stands off the wrist a fair bit (though not outrageously so).


Because of the short lugs and tall height, I think this watch will be a bit top heavy.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

husonfirst said:


> Because of the short lugs and tall height, I think this watch will be a bit top heavy.


I think if one added the OEM bracelet, that would not be a problem. The new problem is one arm becoming longer than the other due to enormous weight 

RD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> I think if one added the OEM bracelet, that would not be a problem. The new problem is one arm becoming longer than the other due to enormous weight
> 
> RD


Maybe that's a good argument to buy the stock bracelet? My perception of the 42mm in brass was that the watch was a little top heavy - and no way to counterbalance with a bracelet, either.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

husonfirst said:


> Because of the short lugs and tall height, I think this watch will be a bit top heavy.


Agreed.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm really disappointed that the blue dial wasn't offered with a SS bezel insert. I just don't like the blue insert.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm with you, a solid steel bezel with lumed numbers would've been cool.

Chris


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Damm fine smaller version of the original A1.

I owned the 45mm version and loved its looks and heft on bracelet but ultimately flipped it because it overwhelmed my wrist.
The smaller size, original bezel construction and no date option are all perfect options to me. 
While its a hefty piece the flat black bezel gives it back the tool dive look and the white numbers contrast well with the green C3 lume.
Id recommend getting the bracelet as it pairs well with the watch and, while heavy balances out the overall package nicely.

I suspect this watch will make smaller wristed owners very happy, Im looking forward to owner pics.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

That is one of the biggest issue with the 42mm A1. Due to the short lug it forces straps to really be flexible and curve around your wrist in order to fit nice. As you can see in the pic the leather strap has to really curve around the wrist, the watch is pretty top heavy due to the lugs and I do have an issue finding a strap that looks good and is very soft and flexible at the same time. That's one of the down falls of the OEM rubber it just isn't soft enough to contour the wrist and it just ends up squishing my wrist at the 2 ends like this (0) as it tries to straighten itself rather than contour around your wrist (O)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

clouser said:


> I'm really disappointed that the blue dial wasn't offered with a SS bezel insert. I just don't like the blue insert.


I agree with this sentiment. A SS bezel would have looked great - though I also think may have made the watch wear a little small, just as the brass version does.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

chirs1211 said:


> I'm with you, a solid steel bezel with lumed numbers would've been cool.
> 
> Chris


I prefer the painted bezel markers like the 45mm I had.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> A SS bezel would have looked great - though I also think may have made the watch wear a little small, just as the brass version does.


Agree with this.... I looked at a SS bezel 45mm A1 - the The SS bezel made the watch look smaller but I didnt like the overall look as much as the Black numbers on SS looked out of place compared to the Black Matte bezel with bright white numbers.
Im guessing the SS bezel on 42mm would end up looking too small when compared to the Black bezel version of the same height.
Just my 5c


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Agree with this.... I looked at a SS bezel 45mm A1 - the The SS bezel made the watch look smaller but I didnt like the overall look as much as the Black numbers on SS looked out of place compared to the Black Matte bezel with bright white numbers.
> Im guessing the SS bezel on 42mm would end up looking too small when compared to the Black bezel version of the same height.
> Just my 5c


Agreed. The SS bezel option is one case when the 45mm model would make sense in visual (size) terms. A big, chunky SS bezel always seems to make a watch wear smaller. It's why I sold my 42mm brass A1 and second gen Reef Ranger. Purely optics, obviously - as neither is a "small" watch. Below the Davosa is only .5mm wider than the Boschett, yet appears significantly bigger on the wrist.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Can anyone confirm that the bezel on the new A1 is aluminum? I see no mention on the website specs of the material used.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Can anyone confirm that the bezel on the new A1 is aluminum? I see no mention on the website specs of the material used.


Correct, it is an aluminum insert, confirmed by Chris at Armida via email.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> Correct, it is an aluminum insert, confirmed by Chris at Armida via email.


Great, thanks a lot. Matte ceramic would have been nice but not a deal-breaker at the price point.


----------



## goshe (Mar 5, 2015)

Matte blue


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How is the colour match? the left pic seems like a pretty good match between the bezel and the dial. but the right pic shows a huge difference. I've been wondering if the Brushed and Matte share the same colour bezel. Which I think so? cuz it doesn't make sense to make it in a whole new colour.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh baby! Bring on the pho-tos !!! By weeks end I hope we start seeing the goods ;-) Coz I'm not swayed yet LOL

RD


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well mine arrived today and I'm very pleased!!! Right in the sweet spot for me. Not a big dome, but just enough and when seen at the right angle looks bigger! Dial, bezel and hands are a no BS, "I'm totally a tool diver" look. Love it! Top view straight on reminds me of SKX007 but when you pan down the profile it's an A1 for sure. Giant bezel edge, gorgeous curve and that big oversized crown!!! Looked great on the supplied Armidafrane! Loving it on the watchadoo which a great bracelet. Will try it on the Armida bracelet I got with my A7.

In one sentence, its a bored out supercharged SKX on steroids!









































































Will try to get one more shot tonight with the Armida bracelet!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Forget the watchadoo!! Going with the Armida. Totally kicks the A1 42 up to what an A1 should be! I put the A7 back on the watchadoo and leaving the A1 as Armida intended. On a side note, this bracelet made the A7 too big to be comfortable for everyday, but with the smaller A1 its perfect.




























And finally, one shot with the brothers!!









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

fireftr45 said:


> Forget the watchadoo!! Going with the Armida. Totally kicks the A1 42 up to what an A1 should be! I put the A7 back on the watchadoo and leaving the A1 as Armida intended. On a side note, this bracelet made the A7 too big to be comfortable for everyday, but with the smaller A1 its perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This photo has sold the watch for me! thank you so much for your detailed showcase of the watch!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, guys. I am liking it a lot, though still believe my original thoughts that a slightly larger case (43x48) would have been a complete home run. This is probably plenty good enough all the same. Shocked at how much bigger that A7 looks.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

MUST RESIST TILL I SEE MORE BLUE PICS.









And yes A7 is huge I hate the damn crown


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> MUST RESIST TILL I SEE MORE BLUE PICS.
> 
> View attachment 5727770
> 
> ...


Is the A7 elevated quite a bit?? No way it can be that much bigger!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

fireftr45 said:


> Well mine arrived today and I'm very pleased!!! Right in the sweet spot for me. Not a big dome, but just enough and when seen at the right angle looks bigger! Dial, bezel and hands are a no BS, "I'm totally a tool diver" look. Love it! Top view straight on reminds me of SKX007 but when you pan down the profile it's an A1 for sure. Giant bezel edge, gorgeous curve and that big oversized crown!!! Looked great on the supplied Armidafrane! Loving it on the watchadoo which a great bracelet. Will try it on the Armida bracelet I got with my A7.
> 
> In one sentence, its a bored out supercharged SKX on steroids!
> 
> ...


Wicked lume shot. Wrist is around 7.5?


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

7.5 on the dot. It is a perfect fit!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

fireftr45 said:


> 7.5 on the dot. It is a perfect fit!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Excellent enabling, lol. Toss up a few more pics to completely finish things off for me. |>


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea the A7 is elevated by the bracelet clasp so I would say 1cm closer to the camera


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

The stark contrast of the matte black with the white markers/hands is _very _nice indeed!

Still waiting for pics of the sunbrush blue! b-)

No more love for the brass versions? Or has everybody got one already?


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Have to agree with fireftr's excellent analogy...it *does* feel like a blueprinted and built SKX007.

Pretty impressed for $349. Will be an excellent go-to tool watch for those times when I feel that my M-F daily driver MM300 needs some down time.

Love it on the watchadoo personally; I don't care for the aesthetic of the Armida bracelet's angular links, though it is a solid, well-made bracelet and I'm sure anyone who likes the look will enjoy it.

Bezel action is crisp and positive, big crown is easy to use and feels precise. C3 lume is always appreciated. We'll see how it keeps time, but the movement is solid, so I expect it will do so reasonably well.

The dome on the crystal is just right. Not outrageously tall, but enough to lend a nice optical effect when viewed at an angle. Typically I prefer flat, but this is great.

I think it's a winner. |>


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

scottymac said:


> Have to agree with fireftr's excellent analogy...it *does* feel like a blueprinted and built SKX007.
> 
> Pretty impressed for $349. Will be an excellent go-to tool watch for those times when I feel that my M-F daily driver MM300 needs some down time.
> 
> ...


Either the watch is incredibly beautiful or everyone on this thread is an amazing photographer....or both. Awesome pics and review scotty!


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

scottymac said:


> Have to agree with fireftr's excellent analogy...it *does* feel like a blueprinted and built SKX007.
> 
> Pretty impressed for $349. Will be an excellent go-to tool watch for those times when I feel that my M-F daily driver MM300 needs some down time.
> 
> ...


Looking great on the engineer Scotty!! True the Armida bracelet angled lugs are not my go to style either but it somehow lends to the steeply rounded down lugs on the watch. I'm sure mine will float back and forth between the two.

I'm very happy with the watch overall. The 42 was definitely the right choice for me. Thought I would miss the orange minute hand but I like the beefiness of the installed white hands.

Down the road, with the Seiko movement, I may mod the hands with Dagaz' white/red-orange ladders!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Damm that looks good on its stock bracelet.
Fine , fine, fine.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Is that the 42 mm one?. The insert looks like darker than the dial.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Great pics guys, really nice quality and lume like u'd expect from Armida, its bigger brother has a really tough competitor right here and not only because it cost half of the price...
For now im sticking with his stepbrother brass which i love, even if that lumed bezel it's really tempting.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

fireftr45 said:


> Looking great on the engineer Scotty!! True the Armida bracelet angled lugs are not my go to style either but it somehow lends to the steeply rounded down lugs on the watch. I'm sure mine will float back and forth between the two.
> 
> I'm very happy with the watch overall. The 42 was definitely the right choice for me. Thought I would miss the orange minute hand but I like the beefiness of the installed white hands.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Dagaz hands lume is very average and Armida is like "hall of fame" quality in this depaetment. You will most likely end with a super visible dial and invisible hands after a few minutes!

Unless you get some relume job on the hands before proceeding with the installation. I'd contact Chris at Armida if he can provide you with some alternative hands to try on the A1.

S.


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lume is awesome. Alarm clock went off, I crawled, cursing, out of bed into the bathroom and lume was still going! Going to take it to the firehouse this morning for its first day on the job! Bringing the rubber strap with me for a mid day change up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hmmm. Watchadoo (downside is a stamped clasp), Super Engineer II (angular links), or Super Engineer I (rounded links)?? Maybe an Endmill?


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> Hmmm. Watchadoo (downside is a stamped clasp), Super Engineer II (angular links), or Super Engineer I (rounded links)?? Maybe an Endmill?


Or an Anvil, or like mine which is a "pilot's style bracelet" from strappedfortime. (Pretty much the same thing as the watchadoo, Anvil, SE I, etc.)

Endmill would look good too. Heck, given the case and lugs, there's probably a lot of straight end bracelet options that would look good on this watch.


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Got a few shots around the firehouse this morning.














































Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

That baby looks right at home with assorted instrumentation!


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

fireftr45 said:


> Got a few shots around the firehouse this morning.


Great pics!


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

fireftr45 said:


> Got a few shots around the firehouse this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice pics again!
Love the fact that despite being a lot smaller than the bigger brother is still chunky af 

edit: if they'll do a black version with the orange minute hand i'll probably get this one too even if i got the brass one...


----------



## husonfirst (Nov 20, 2011)

How thick is the lume on the dial? It doesn't appear to be very thick but it's hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

how much does it weigh on bracelet ( stock version?) - last one was around 280 ( or was it 315?) if memory serves? guessing this one is lighter but expecting around 250?


----------



## JaqueDemour (Aug 26, 2015)

Aluminum is great, for some reasons I don't like the sapphire material, too polished.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yup. If no matte ceramic then aluminum suits the tool watch MO well.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

FWIW, after ~36 hours, mine is running +5 seconds. I don't typically care with my autos, but thought I'd check. Pleased with that.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Member goshe posted 2 photos of the matte blue, looks superb. Anyone have photos of the blue sunbrush? 

goshe, any more photos?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

scottymac said:


> FWIW, after ~36 hours, mine is running +5 seconds. I don't typically care with my autos, but thought I'd check. Pleased with that.


Every NH35 I have owned has been extremely accurate.

On that note, I have succumbed. Order placed, on rubber. I will add some variant of Strapcode engineer. You enablers ought to be ashamed of yourselves, lol. |>


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> Every NH35 I have owned has been extremely accurate.
> 
> On that note, I have succumbed. Order placed, on rubber. I will add some variant of Strapcode engineer. You enablers ought to be ashamed of yourselves, lol. |>


Ha! That was easy, wasn't it guys?

Congrats, you're gonna love the li'l chunkmaster 300.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

supawabb said:


> Member goshe posted 2 photos of the matte blue, looks superb. Anyone have photos of the blue sunbrush?
> 
> goshe, any more photos?


link to the pics?! I wanna see how it looks. and yes someone post pics of the blue sunbrush please!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

arlee said:


> link to the pics?! I wanna see how it looks. and yes someone post pics of the blue sunbrush please!


Check page 17 of this thread for the blue matte.


----------



## goshe (Mar 5, 2015)

supawabb said:


> Member goshe posted 2 photos of the matte blue, looks superb. Anyone have photos of the blue sunbrush?
> 
> goshe, any more photos?


Lume is phenomenal, +-0 over the last two days for me. There is definitely a c3 hue to the indicies and bezel markers, though they come out as pure white in pictures. Bezel changes colors with lighting and angles due to it being anodized I assume.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I want the blue but need a date window. Might just pick up yet another black watch. To bad Chris didn't put orange min had option on these.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ematthews said:


> I want the blue but need a date window. Might just pick up yet another black watch. To bad Chris didn't put orange min had option on these.


I went no date. That's something they really could have positioned in a more symmetric way with the hour markers.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

scottymac said:


> |>


Sold my A1 45 a while ago but after feasting my eyes on these photos....hmmmm I just might hitting the buy-it-now button. Wow that A1-42 looks really beautiful !


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

After quite a lot of deliberation I went with the Strapcode/Tungchoy Super Engineer II. While I slightly prefer the aesthetic of the more rounded previous version, I think this one suits the angular lines of the A1 better. Additional 125 gms will put the watch into the "serious" category for certain.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Can anyone compare this 42mm vs the Seiko Sumo? The Sumo is the absolute perfect size for me. The SKX is a little small but I am reading that this one may fit a little larger than the SKX????


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

JaqueDemour said:


> Aluminum is great, for some reasons I don't like the sapphire material, too polished.


Amen to that... I am also waiting on the Helson SD42 version 3 as it's coming back with the matte bezel.


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> After quite a lot of deliberation I went with the Strapcode/Tungchoy Super Engineer II. While I slightly prefer the aesthetic of the more rounded previous version, I think this one suits the angular lines of the A1 better. Additional 125 gms will put the watch into the "serious" category for certain.
> 
> View attachment 5747802


That should look sweet!! Nice choice. I wore the Armida bracelet for half my shift yesterday and where the bracelet itself is nice, the ratcheting diver clasp is huge. Thinking about how I could mod this to a regular flip clasp.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

A regular flip clasp should fit straight on, may have to add a link to the bracelet to offset the shorter clasp, but should in theory be a simple swap.


Chris


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

ematthews said:


> Can anyone compare this 42mm vs the Seiko Sumo? The Sumo is the absolute perfect size for me. The SKX is a little small but I am reading that this one may fit a little larger than the SKX????


The 42 measurements follow more closely to the SKX007 or monster and id say it wears similar to that. Visually it looks a little larger because of the bezel/dial. No experience with the SUMO because of its long L2L, but im guessing the Sumo will wear larger due exactly to that.

A quick pic on a 6.25 inch wrist. 


Chris sent me a comparison between the A1 42 and A9 1000m:


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

Looks like nobody has chosen the blue sunbrush version yet. Curious to see how the blues match up!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

naihet said:


> The 42 measurements follow more closely to the SKX007 or monster and id say it wears similar to that. Visually it looks a little larger because of the bezel/dial. No experience with the SUMO because of its long L2L, but im guessing the Sumo will wear larger due exactly to that.
> 
> A quick pic on a 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> ...


Looks great on your wrist. The pic Chris sent is likely a little deceptive as the bracelet/clasp is folded under the A9 pushing it closer to the camera lens. It doesn't take much elevation to seriously skew the optics. I am expecting the big difference in wear with the Sumo especially will be the thickness of the A1. Definitely will sit much higher on the wrist, while wearing smaller "side-to-side".


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

So I read through this thread yesterday and decided to order one. I got an email this morning that it'll be here tomorrow. How is that possible? 2 days from China? I work with some Chinese guys and it takes them longer than two days to travel home. I cant wait.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

jmarkpatton said:


> So I read through this thread yesterday and decided to order one. I got an email this morning that it'll be here tomorrow. How is that possible? 2 days from China? I work with some Chinese guys and it takes them longer than two days to travel home. I cant wait.


Lol. Same with mine. Shipped today and arriving in Canada tomorrow. Insane.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

i would love to see a couple more wrist shots to get an idea how it wears. I have an almost 7" flatish wrist. What does the side curvature look like on the wrist?
I would also be curious to see how it compares to a sumo (have one coming shortly), i like the short lugs just curious how the height feels/looks on the wrist.
If i jump i think it might be for a blue sunbrush, especially if some photos turn up showing it to be rich and dark.

Radar i would love to know what you get hit with for fees when you get your watch. As you know with our dollar these days what looks like an easy $350USD can be very different once the dest settles on this end in Canadian.

Enjoy your watches friends!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

fireftr45 said:


> That should look sweet!! Nice choice. I wore the Armida bracelet for half my shift yesterday and where the bracelet itself is nice, the ratcheting diver clasp is huge. Thinking about how I could mod this to a regular flip clasp.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


The massive clasp was the deal-breaker for me on stock bracelet. I find the huge ratcheting clasps to be uncomfortable and bulky. I guess a mod to regular clasp would have been relatively easy, but I have always wanted an SE II and prefer the five-link look too.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> i would love to see a couple more wrist shots to get an idea how it wears. I have an almost 7" flatish wrist. What does the side curvature look like on the wrist?
> I would also be curious to see how it compares to a sumo (have one coming shortly), i like the short lugs just curious how the height feels/looks on the wrist.
> If i jump i think it might be for a blue sunbrush, especially if some photos turn up showing it to be rich and dark.
> 
> ...


Don't typically pay any fees on Armida products, but I will let you know the outcome when it lands. I will also get some wrist shots up as well. Expect the bracelet to take at least a week, so on rubber or leather to start. I think the blue sunbrush will be a rich colour. It will be a relatively large height-length ratio for sure, and will wear very differently than a Sumo.


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

jmarkpatton said:


> So I read through this thread yesterday and decided to order one. I got an email this morning that it'll be here tomorrow. How is that possible? 2 days from China? I work with some Chinese guys and it takes them longer than two days to travel home. I cant wait.





Radar1 said:


> Lol. Same with mine. Shipped today and arriving in Canada tomorrow. Insane.


From previous experience buying from Armida, I find that they ship through FedEx Priority International, which gets the package most places in the world in about 2 business days average. I also thought that it was insanely fast. But I did get billed several weeks later with a customs fee, that I had to pay to FedEx, that came out to be around USD $15 or so. (I live in the U.S.)


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Mystik said:


> From previous experience buying from Armida, I find that they ship through FedEx Priority International, which gets the package most places in the world in about 2 business days average. I also thought that it was insanely fast. But I did get billed several weeks later with a customs fee, that I had to pay to FedEx, that came out to be around USD $15 or so. (I live in the U.S.)


Does anyone how much are customs fees to Spain?


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

boatswain said:


> i would love to see a couple more wrist shots to get an idea how it wears. I have an almost 7" flatish wrist. What does the side curvature look like on the wrist?
> I would also be curious to see how it compares to a sumo (have one coming shortly), i like the short lugs just curious how the height feels/looks on the wrist.


My wrist is about the same. Maybe a little under 7" now that I've ditched about 40 lbs of ballast. Took a quick and dirty wrist shot in WRUW here.

Sumo wears larger (obviously) in that in takes up more wrist real estate, but rides easily because it's not very tall relative to it's width and length.

The Armida is smaller on the wrist, but still has a ton of wrist presence because of the all-business design. It may "only" be 42mm, but it looks substantial. (A good thing, IMHO.) It is fairly weighty, but I wear my engineer style bracelet pretty loose and it doesn't really flop around much. I also wore a pretty average dress shirt the other day and didn't have any issue with the shirt cuffs. Honestly, at ~15mm tall by 42xwhatever the short lug to lug distance is, I think you'll like how it wears. The lugs do curve down, and that does seem to help keep it more or less in place.

Keep in mind, I like large watches, so YMMV. I think the A1 42 hits a nice sweet spot in terms of overall dimensions, you may as well.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Waiting for releasing of orange hand A1 42mm.
Meanwhile, I am thinking about buying the A7, but my wrist is 6.7´´. Anyone who has both watches: Does A7 wear much larger than A1?. Do you think will A7 be big on my wrist?.
Regards.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Lol. Same with mine. Shipped today and arriving in Canada tomorrow. Insane.


Maybe the Chinese have made a time machine


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> Does anyone how much are customs fees to Spain?


The 2 watches I had from armida and one from Helson where only declared as $25 watch samples , naughty but nice for me .... so fees where minimal

the handling charge that FedEx tried to charge was more but on every count I never paid them just the duty


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

fireftr45;21410226&#8230; said:


>


Is the A7 case really as flat as it looks next to the A1. I was going to pick one up but this has put me off a bit. Kinda hoped it had at least a little curve to it.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Blue-Hayes said:


> Is the A7 case really as flat as it looks next to the A1. I was going to pick one up but this has put me off a bit. Kinda hoped it had at least a little curve to it.


It does have a slight curve, though it looks pretty flat from the side in many pics. Still, I think it wore pretty well.





































Here's an image from another forum that shows the slight curve better. Also, note the case back protrudes just about level with the end of the curve at the tip of the lugs, which means it sits pretty flat. On the A1 42, there's a little more curve out to the lug tips, but it still more or less rides flat on the case back. (At least on my wrist.)


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

∆∆Thanks∆∆

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

I do wish it had an HRV valve on the side opposite the crown. I have no use for it, just like the look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 5747802


I've always been a fan of that Engineer II bracelet, completely killer ! ;-)|>


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Any blue- sunburst dial owners?


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Two things would make me choose the 42 over the 45 and I like bigger watches more. It has the matte aluminum bezel and it's cheaper... But the matte bezel is the ringer for me. I have not purchased one yet.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Love the matte blue, especially with that bezel. 
Armida should do some variations with hands. As a brass 42 owner I'd like to see a bit more variety.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Landed. Wow is this thing nice!! On a Hirsch Liberty for now. I am very, very impressed. Don't hesitate on this one guys. |>


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Landed. Wow is this thing nice!! On a Hirsch Liberty for now. I am very, very impressed. Don't hesitate on this one guys. |>
> 
> View attachment 5769258


Very nice!! Congrats!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> Landed. Wow is this thing nice!! On a Hirsch Liberty for now. I am very, very impressed. Don't hesitate on this one guys. |>
> 
> View attachment 5769258


Leather?! On a diver?! OMG

Just kidding....looks awesome. Congrats!

This one definitely punches above its price point.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

scottymac said:


> Leather?! On a diver?! OMG
> 
> Just kidding....looks awesome. Congrats!
> 
> This one definitely punches above its price point.


Lol. I don't do rubber and the 1/4 pound + Strapcode is still in the air. It certainly does punch above its price point. I am still in shock at how nice it is and that lume is simply off the charts. Zero regrets on this one. Did I thank you for enabling? |>


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

I am about to suffer from nervous breakdown. I have to make my mind up. I do not know if going for A1 bronze, A1 SS orange hand or A7.

My favorite one It is A1 SS orange hand, but Chris told me It would be launched in 9 month time. It is too much time waiting for it.
The A1 bronze is nice, but I have a maranez layan. I think I could get bored of bronze watches.
Finally, the A7. I really like it, but I don't know how it will fit on my wrist. Furthermore, I don't have any watch with glossy dial and ceramic bezel, I think it could be too shiny for such a big watch.

Got them all or kill myself with a box of watches?


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> I am about to suffer from nervous breakdown. I have to make my mind up. I do not know if going for A1 bronze, A1 SS orange hand or A7.
> 
> My favorite one It is A1 SS orange hand, but Chris told me It would be launched in 9 month time. It is too much time waiting for it.
> The A1 bronze is nice, but I have a maranez layan. I think I could get bored of bronze watches.
> ...


So Chris said that there will be a A1 42mm SS with the orange minute hand? If its true that would be killer.
Well the A7 and the A1 45mm bronze have basically the same sizes [A1 much chunkier tho + 1mm L2L], so if u're already afraid of how will the A7 wear, i would automatically exclude the A1 45mm bronze, being much bigger.
And the Layan i believe it has only the brass version, never saw the bronze one...

Congratz Radar, looks really good on leather :-!


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Yes, he mailed me that, so We will be able to buy it during summer holidays, I guess. 
Are you sure that A1 45mm and A7 are similar in average size?. I was talking about A1 42mm bronze. A1 45 mm has been ruled out long time ago because of its size.

Cheers.



SuperP said:


> So Chris said that there will be a A1 42mm SS with the orange minute hand? If its true that would be killer.
> Well the A7 and the A1 45mm bronze have basically the same sizes [A1 much chunkier tho + 1mm L2L], so if u're already afraid of how will the A7 wear, i would automatically exclude the A1 45mm bronze, being much bigger.
> And the Layan i believe it has only the brass version, never saw the bronze one...
> 
> Congratz Radar, looks really good on leather :-!


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> Yes, he mailed me that, so We will be able to buy it during summer holidays, I guess.
> Are you sure that A1 45mm and A7 are similar in average size?. I was talking about A1 42mm bronze. A1 45 mm has been ruled out long time ago because of its size.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi
The A1 42mm comes in brass not bronze. 
It's a great watch, chunky but not too big.
Perfect on my 7 1/4 inch wrist.
Thinking of ordering a ss too but might wait for the orange hand version.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah the A1 42mm is only in brass, the A1 45mm is bronze and def bigger and chunkier.



Brendan27 said:


> Hi
> The A1 42mm comes in brass not bronze.
> It's a great watch, chunky but not too big.
> Perfect on my 7 1/4 inch wrist.
> Thinking of ordering a ss too but might wait for the orange hand version.


Yup thinking the same, it would be killer with the orange minute hand.
And i too have the brass version only mine is the blue sunbrush:


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

The A1 42mm does have a Seiko movement, so replacement hands are readily available in orange to swap if you really can't decide and 9 months is too long 

Chris


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Hi Chris, Do you mean you can make hand replacement on request?.



chirs1211 said:


> The A1 42mm does have a Seiko movement, so replacement hands are readily available in orange to swap if you really can't decide and 9 months is too long
> 
> Chris


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone has pics of the 42A1 on 7.5 wrist ? please post, thanks.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> Hi Chris, Do you mean you can make hand replacement on request?.


Wooow


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Will3020 said:


> Anyone has pics of the 42A1 on 7.5 wrist ? please post, thanks.


My wrist is 7.25" if that helps.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> My wrist is 7.25" if that helps.


Thanks


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Monday...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are a few more pics.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Radar. Is that a blue or black one you have there?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ematthews said:


> Radar. Is that a blue or black one you have there?


It is black. Maybe I should buy a blue one too. |>


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Im struggling to find a reason not to buy one of these..... 
Original bezel insert, no date option, smaller size case and lower dome - its the perfect smaller version of the A1 i originally was obsessed about.

Anyone weigh one yet on its bracelet? 
Is it everyday wearable / The A1 was advertised at 285 gms on bracelet but this one at 22 has to be lower.?

Im also hoping for some comparison photos between the two blue models that show face differences and bezel/face color match?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm still no pics of a sun burst blue


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Im struggling to find a reason not to buy one of these.....
> Original bezel insert, no date option, smaller size case and lower dome - its the perfect smaller version of the A1 i originally was obsessed about.
> 
> Anyone weigh one yet on its bracelet?
> ...


There is no reason not to buy it, Matt. It is a beautifully executed and quality piece.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I am surprised a sunbrished has not surfaced by now. I've emailed Chris for photos of both side by side, will post if I get a reply.

Wish I could get a blue sunbrush with black bezel. Pick it up in a heartbeat


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

supawabb said:


> I am surprised a sunbrished has not surfaced by now. I've emailed Chris for photos of both side by side, will post if I get a reply.
> 
> Wish I could get a blue sunbrush with black bezel. Pick it up in a heartbeat


Was thinking same! I was also surprised that no one posted blue sunbrush dial..
I wish you could get a pics from Chris.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Landed. Wow is this thing nice!! On a Hirsch Liberty for now. I am very, very impressed. Don't hesitate on this one guys. |>
> 
> View attachment 5769258


that sits perfect on the 7.5 wrist ! definitely works for me. ;-)|>


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> Hi Chris, Do you mean you can make hand replacement on request?.


No I mean there are places that sell replacement hands for seiko movements

Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Dagaz and Motor City Watchworks are the two that spring to mind, oh and Yobokies 
Just make sure they fit the NH35 

I believe the NH35 is also known as the 4r36

Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Dagaz and Motor City Watchworks are the two that spring to mind, oh and Yobokies 
Just make sure they fit the NH35 

I believe the NH35 is also known as the 4r36

Chris


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Which is the difference between bronze and brass regardless chemical composition?.



Brendan27 said:


> Hi
> The A1 42mm comes in brass not bronze.
> It's a great watch, chunky but not too big.
> Perfect on my 7 1/4 inch wrist.
> Thinking of ordering a ss too but might wait for the orange hand version.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Yes you are right, but what about waterproof?. I can´t make any tightness Test once the watch has been opened. 
Thanks Chris.



chirs1211 said:


> Dagaz and Motor City Watchworks are the two that spring to mind, oh and Yobokies
> Just make sure they fit the NH35
> 
> I believe the NH35 is also known as the 4r36
> ...


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> Yes you are right, but what about waterproof?. I can´t make any tightness Test once the watch has been opened.
> Thanks Chris.


I would not swap the hands those from dagaz have a wicker lume (and I guess from wcw too) you will immediately notice the difference with the dial, not to mention you have to test again the watch for water resistance and most place usually check it only up to 10 atm, not worth it the hassle imo
I


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> Which is the difference between bronze and brass regardless chemical composition?.


Hi
Chemical composition is basically the difference, but if it helps here are some pictures of the brass A1 and my Helberg CH6 bronze together.
The bronze is a little bit more coppery in colour. The patina is a bit slower to develop on the brass A1 but both look great.
Cheers
Brendan


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Very nice patina. 
I am always thinking about buying the brass. Three watches (A1 42 brass, A1 42 ss and A7) to buy is too much. Too much money because of customs increase real price over 30%, even when the value declared was different. I bought a year ago a Maranez Layan (299 usd), declared 50; customs aslked for all kind of oficial bills, payment paypal and importation documents.
So three watches will be around 1300 bucks. I wish I could get all of them. The only way I guess it ir waiting for a Christmas discount from Chris, and the Christmas peak in customs, to avoid that.



Brendan27 said:


> Hi
> Chemical composition is basically the difference, but if it helps here are some pictures of the brass A1 and my Helberg CH6 bronze together.
> The bronze is a little bit more coppery in colour. The patina is a bit slower to develop on the brass A1 but both look great.
> Cheers
> Brendan


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

I just contacted with Armida Watch via E-mail
He said bezel of sun brush blue is darker than bezel of matte blue's. He will post some comparison pics tomorrow so lets wait.. 
sadly, there will be no other color versions or they can not swap the bezel into other colors..


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

yorksj said:


> I just contacted with Armida Watch via E-mail
> He said bezel of sun brush blue is darker than bezel of matte blue's. He will post some comparison pics tomorrow so lets wait..
> sadly, there will be no other color versions or they can not swap the bezel into other colors..


Thank you!
RD


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Hm.. can't wait to see comparison pics, but I can chime in on Brass Vs Bronze, Brass watches are way cheaper usually, I started playing with Brass watches cuz I just couldn't afford Bronze yet. What I notice is that Brass is more of a faded yellow gold colour while Bronze is a much richer copper brown which I prefer. Also I was able to get patina results much easier on bronze vs brass. Brass will only get slightly darker, hazy brown, while bronze you can easily turn it black with LOS.

As you can see this is brass with natural patina, looks like not much. Although it isn't my daily wear, I've only wore it about 20-30 days tops since new. Maybe just a little bit darker than new.









Bangla after egg and vinegar? I don't remember exactly what I did, but average difference nothing crazy.









It looks pretty much like this, just dirtier, no vibrant colours or anything

















Worn once Bronze, Forced a few times Brass, Worn Natural patina Bronze, as you can see the Bronze is way more vibrant and warmer.









After Swim in LOS









Looks baddass, copper and black.


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi guys
Chris updated new pics of sun brush blue on the website as promised. (Thanks Chris)
still deciding between sun brush blue and black 
what do you guys think?


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

yorksj said:


> Hi guys
> Chris updated new pics of sun brush blue on the website as promised. (Thanks Chris)
> still deciding between sun brush blue and black
> what do you guys think?


Hard choice.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Thx for the heads up! Nice to see some pics from different angles.

Man, i usually dont like the date on a diver[but i kinda like the date at 6 since it doesn't bother me that much, like it does when its at 3 or 4/5]; if they only had the sky-blue dial from the A7 with those hands and the date at 6 on the A1 42 ss case[+plus A1 indices] this watch would have been the **** for me[dont get me wrong, i still like it - but the A7 blue dial its superb and matches perfectly with the black and orange hands].


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice to see the additional photos, but frankly, the lighting makes it hard to determine which blue watch is which in many of the photos. I like the matte blue myself, overall would prefer an SS bezel with blue, then I would like both watches and the sun brush a tad more.

RD


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Chris got back to me this morning with 2 photos of the matte vs sunbrush


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

supawabb said:


> Chris got back to me this morning with 2 photos of the matte vs sunbrush


the Matt blue looks lovely

I have a soft spot for the a1 fantastic looking watch


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Think I prefer the matte blue. Neither quite as nice as the black, IMO.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Want a blue date version.... I think I might settle for my first non date watch and order blue.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

must resist... the 3rd A1... argh.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm really surprised that they made a whole different color bezel. I'm still undecided about the 2.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

The Black is Beautiful! It sure is photogenic  Thanks R 1

RD


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I've had other sunburst before and I conclude that's just not for me. There's a general grainy texture that helps the sunburst effect, and I just find it a bit, how do I put it, toy like. 
Black is always a safe bet, and if you have plenty of black, get the matte blue. I think every collection needs a blue, a green, and an orange.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

The two blue models look fantastic.

I've got the 45mm A1 & it must be said [again] that Armida make very nice watches indeed,regardless of price.Chunky tool watch ? Hello Armida..!!

If anyone is hesitating about buying from Armida my advice is to stop it immediately & crack on.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

ematthews said:


> Want a blue date version.... I think I might settle for my first non date watch and order blue.


I prefer no date it's nice to just set and go without changing the date plus Im not a fan of the wonky date at four


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I think the black is just slightly better looking than either of the blues. That said, 5 of my 7 divers have black dials, and one has a sunburst blue. So, matte blue for me.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm on the fence between the blues, I have a matte blue dial Helson SD and it looks awesome, and I like the lighter blue colour that you can more easily tell its blue instead of black, BUT the sunburst makes very beautiful effects as light hits it in different angles changing the colour of the blue.

The colour change looks great VS flat dial


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I got the Matt Blue on the bracelet. Man this bracelet is chunky!









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Ughs so no sun burst real life pics


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Some pics on a Halios L4 strap.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Some pics on a Halios L4 strap.
> 
> View attachment 5807530
> 
> ...


Beautiful strap, the A1 really pops; nice contrast.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Will3020 said:


> Beautiful strap, the A1 really pops; nice contrast.


Agreed. Lovely vintage feel. |>


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Agreed. Lovely vintage feel. |>


Looks very comfy too.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

AVS_Racing said:


> Ughs so no sun burst real life pics


Did you see the ones Armida added to the site? Those seem more or less real life; though they may not have all the particular angles you'd like to see.

The updated pics did confirm what I suspected about the blue sunbrush...at certain angles and lighting, there is a little violet/purple hue. Don't care for that personally. Had a Orient 200 "Revolver" with the "blue sunbrush/sunray" dial and flipped it immediately....it almost never looked anything but purple in real life, though that dial may have been an extreme example.

Between the two blues Armida is showing, I'd go with the flat blue. (But I bought the black, so what do I know? lulz)


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

scottymac said:


> Did you see the ones Armida added to the site? Those seem more or less real life; though they may not have all the particular angles you'd like to see.
> 
> The updated pics did confirm what I suspected about the blue sunbrush...at certain angles and lighting, there is a little violet/purple hue. Don't care for that personally. Had a Orient 200 "Revolver" with the "blue sunbrush/sunray" dial and flipped it immediately....it almost never looked anything but purple in real life, though that dial may have been an extreme example.
> 
> Between the two blues Armida is showing, I'd go with the flat blue. (But I bought the black, so what do I know? lulz)


But i kinda disagree. I got the brass blue sunbrush and i've never seen any shade of violet in real life, only on pics made with the smartphone or where u have some strange light and the camera tries to correct it.

This was made with the cellphone and i agree i does have that violet/purple hue in it, but in real life its blue[very intense but blue].










These were made with some Leica lenses on a compact camera and are kinda close to reality:

Flash:










Sun through the window:










Direct sunlight hit:


















Hope these pictures help a bit.
Its really difficult to capture the true color and shades/hues of this dial, really


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice pics! To my eye (and my specific monitor) I still see a lot of purple there. Subjectively anyway. More than happy to take your word that it just looks like an intense blue most of the time. 

All based on personal taste though, so a good thing I think, that Armida chose to offer two different blues.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

scottymac said:


> Nice pics! To my eye (and my specific monitor) I still see a lot of purple there. Subjectively anyway. More than happy to take your word that it just looks like an intense blue most of the time.
> 
> All based on personal taste though, so a good thing I think, that Armida chose to offer two different blues.


For sho!
I believe the blue sunbrush is perfect for the brass version, since it nicely match the yellow/brownish tones of brass alloy.
If i had to pick a blue between the 2 for the SS version i would definitely go with the matt one.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

scottymac said:


> Nice pics! To my eye (and my specific monitor) I still see a lot of purple there. Subjectively anyway. More than happy to take your word that it just looks like an intense blue most of the time.
> 
> All based on personal taste though, so a good thing I think, that Armida chose to offer two different blues.


I would say just a hint of purple in the blue sometimes, but as previous had said a lot of purple on pictures. It looks good, I like it. Sometime wish it was even more strong i color, love the dial in the sun. And I'm not a very big fan of blue dial but it looks lovely with the brass.

I would like a black A1 later, waited long for the steel version and than a week before release got a pre owned brass for a price I couldn't pass. Would love to see a 45mm NH-35 movement to for the same price, I had the original 45mm pvd version and the size was good for a big diver. Chunky but not terrible large even on a small wrist


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

OK... Just placed my order on the Matte Blue dial version. This will be my everyday TOOL watch and my first watch ever without a date... I know I will be glancing at my watch all the time at work when I go to write the date down.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

ematthews said:


> OK... Just placed my order on the Matte Blue dial version. This will be my everyday TOOL watch and my first watch ever without a date... I know I will be glancing at my watch all the time at work when I go to write the date down.


I have found no-dates to be nicely freeing in that they are slightly quicker to "grab-set-go" if they are out of power. Heck, most of the time I just grab and go, then set later at the office.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Well I tried it on the bracelet for a day...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I purchased mine with the bracelet but plan on wearing mine on an Isofrane that I have here.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

MadMex said:


> Well I tried it on the bracelet for a day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol looks better on a strap imo


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Any opinions on the crown? It seems pretty damn big, a "wrist digger"?


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Any opinions on the crown? It seems pretty damn big, a "wrist digger"?


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

pw01 said:


> Any opinions on the crown? It seems pretty damn big, a "wrist digger"?


Never had a problem with the crown on the brass version, is placed high on the case, + is located at 4, so its perfect to me.


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Mine just arrived today as well. since I am living in South Korea, it took only 1 day to be arrived. ( ordered at late Monday night, arrived 3pm Wednesday)
I've ordered black without date and my first impression on this watch is just amazing.
lume is very thick and bright.





















because of its short lug to lug, it wears more small in real than picture.















below are comparison pics between armida a1 42 and armida a8 43, helson sharkdiver 42, and my black dial bros



























anyone who is hesitating on this, just go for it. you won't regret it if you like diver watch.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

pw01 said:


> Any opinions on the crown? It seems pretty damn big, a "wrist digger"?


None whatsoever due to placement.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I think this would've looked even better with a white lume BGW9 for example with a cool blue glow at night 

Chris


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The C3 suits the watch very well. I like BGW9 too, but it wouldn't be at the same level in terms of outrageous luminosity. I find the C3 really suits the character/design of the watch.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

My buddy EHV requested more photos. :-!

















Visiting with a maple Shaker style wall clock I built a few years ago.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Ordered blue yesterday and looking at the new black photo's today makes me want a black one too.. Nice photos guys.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

yorksj said:


> Mine just arrived today as well. since I am living in South Korea, it took only 1 day to be arrived. ( ordered at late Monday night, arrived 3pm Wednesday)
> I've ordered black without date and my first impression on this watch is just amazing.
> lume is very think and bright.
> 
> ...





Radar1 said:


> My buddy EHV requested more photos. :-!
> 
> View attachment 5817002
> 
> ...


Yorksj, Rader1, thank you so much. My wallet is now lighter because of you both. Black on the way fellas!!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

supawabb said:


> Yorksj, Rader1, thank you so much. My wallet is now lighter because of you both. Black on the way fellas!!!


Great decision. I foresee no regrets! Always happy to enable. |>


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> None whatsoever due to placement.


+1. Other than being a really nice size and easy to operate, I've not given it a thought on the wrist. Not a wrist digger in the least.

(The milled, blasted and brushed two-tone Armida "A" while basic, is really nicely done too.)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

scottymac said:


> +1. Other than being a really nice size and easy to operate, I've not given it a thought on the wrist. Not a wrist digger in the least.
> 
> (The milled, blasted and brushed two-tone Armida "A" while basic, is really nicely done too.)


Agreed. Love the crown on this one.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

the chunky crown at 4 o'clock is what set apart this watch from the others imho, not sure about the slightly dome crystal though, does it catch a lot of reflections ?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Casanova Jr. said:


> the chunky crown at 4 o'clock is what set apart this watch from the others imho, not sure about the slightly dome crystal though, does it catch a lot of reflections ?


I haven't had any major issues with the crystal. It is quite subtle and adds to the appeal of the watch, IMO. The legibility of the watch overall is very impressive.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm fighting this one hard, I'm getting ready to close on a construction loan for,our new house


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

pw01 said:


> I'm fighting this one hard, I'm getting ready to close on a construction loan for,our new house


Runaway from the forum!!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

pw01 said:


> I'm fighting this one hard, I'm getting ready to close on a construction loan for,our new house


Shelter is so over-rated. Armida A1's are not, lol.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Shelter is so over-rated. Armida A1's are not, lol.
> 
> View attachment 5819498


Well considering i am C


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

I really have to stop looking around this site....3 new watches this week, but that matte blue dial wants to be on my wrist! Armida is probably the only manufacturer I'd break my no more than 1 from the same company rule for!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Steve16999 said:


> I really have to stop looking around this site....3 new watches this week, but that matte blue dial wants to be on my wrist! Armida is probably the only manufacturer I'd break my no more than 1 from the same company rule for!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


make sure you get the watchrecon app for your phone too!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Mikeman said:


> Well considering i am C


C-razy? ;-)

RD


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Armida A1 with orange rubber strap

somehow the watch keeps slide outwards on my wrist, other than that, the watch is perfect.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

The black looks very nice, but I already own so many black dial watches that I think I should opt for blue. Now which one. I might be leaning towards the mate blue.


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

I was been considering between blue, sun brush blue, and black for a week. 
Now I owned black one although I already have 5 black dial watches, and I am really happy with it.
blue one would be nice too. but for me, black worked.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

no brainer here, black no date, problem is I have already 2 shark divers (I know they look different but still tool/all purpose divers like the armida) I had also in the past the invicta 8926ob with the same movt and the second hand was not as fluid as the new myota or eta that bothered me a bit , not a deal breaker though


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

I have the original A1 eta with the domed crystal. One of my favorites on Isofrane! Congrats to all that got in on this one! The 42MM in blue looks great! Might have to add one to the collection.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Casanova Jr. said:


> no brainer here, black no date, problem is I have already 2 shark divers (I know they look different but still tool/all purpose divers like the armida) I had also in the past the invicta 8926ob with the same movt and the second hand was not as fluid as the new myota or eta that bothered me a bit , not a deal breaker though


Compensation for the sweep is usually outstanding accuracy. At least that's been my experience with the NH35.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Casanova Jr. said:


> I had also in the past the invicta 8926ob with the same movt and the second hand was not as fluid as the new myota or eta that bothered me a bit , not a deal breaker though


Fluidity or smoothness of the second hand is a direct result of the movement's beat rate. The NH35 is 21,600 bph (6 beats per second) and the Miyota 9015 and ETA 2824 are 28,800 bph. (8 beats/sec.)

The less "beats" per hour, the less visually smooth. Has nothing to do with the quality or relative accuracy of the movements.

You may have already known that, but for anyone else that might not, this isn't some sort of 'issue' or cause for concern and is in fact, the way it is supposed to be.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

not an issue for sure we all know that (tks anyway for educating us) but for a lot of picky members (I'm one of those) is a visual "problem" like for istance the date between 4 and 5 not centerd , or the second hand in a quartz watch not perfectly landing on the minute indices, we are talking about little things obviously not a major problem or a deal breaker (at least for me) but it's worth mentioning.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Just landed after waiting a few days to order. This is on hell of a great looking watch. I pulled it out of the box and thought it was small.... After putting it on my first thoughts changed. What a great size tool watch. I think I will pull the trigger on a black date one tool and add the bracelet for it.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm sooooo close to pulling the trigger on a black date version. We are getting ready to close on a house, and my wife would kill me, but if there are any additional wrist shots on the stock bracelet, I may just go for it and chance her wrath!!


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ematthews said:


> Just landed after waiting a few days to order. This is on hell of a great looking watch. I pulled it out of the box and thought it was small.... After putting it on my first thoughts changed. What a great size tool watch. I think I will pull the trigger on a black date one tool and add the bracelet for it.


Damn, dude. Now I need the matte blue one, lol. Looks awesome. |>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bloom said:


> I'm sooooo close to pulling the trigger on a black date version. We are getting ready to close on a house, and my wife would kill me, but if there are any additional wrist shots on the stock bracelet, I may just go for it and chance her wrath!!
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Give me one day and I will upload some pics on a Strapcode SE II when it lands. If that doesn't break you, nothing will. :rodekaart


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> Give me one day and I will upload some pics on a Strapcode SE II when it lands. If that doesn't break you, nothing will. :rodekaart


Thanks Radar; looking forward to them!! I'm planning on wearing it on the stock bracelet, so I'm hoping there are some wrists shots out there on that as well.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Bloom said:


> I'm sooooo close to pulling the trigger on a black date version. We are getting ready to close on a house, and my wife would kill me, but if there are any additional wrist shots on the stock bracelet, I may just go for it and chance her wrath!!
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


I will try out the bracelet tonight and post a shot. I do like the rubber since both my Sumo and Shogun are on bracelets. I may even swith over to my REAL Isofrane since they are not as stiff. I think a blue Iso would look good on this.


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Some more pics of black 42mm with orange rubber strap under dim light.
The watch reminds me of Seiko sumo, Halios Tropik SS and even Tudor Pelagos due to its matte bezel.
It fits perfect on my small wrist and really comfy.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I posted a sale thread for the factory bracelet and it sold in a few hours...


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Damn you enablers!!! I just snagged one of F29 (Black, no date) with both the bracelet and the cuda for a killer price. Now my a7 will have a friend!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ematthews said:


> Just landed after waiting a few days to order. This is on hell of a great looking watch. I pulled it out of the box and thought it was small.... After putting it on my first thoughts changed. What a great size tool watch. I think I will pull the trigger on a black date one tool and add the bracelet for it.


Congrats on that! Now don't be bashful to post more pics of your beautiful new blue acquisition ;-)

RD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Congrats on that! Now don't be bashful to post more pics of your beautiful new blue acquisition ;-)
> 
> RD


Well??? When are you going to drop the hammer on one??


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> Well??? When are you going to drop the hammer on one??


You know, I may just look at the pretty pictures.... :-s Though I appreciate the query ;-) I don't think I'm favoring the chunky monkey right now --

RD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SE II landed a day early. Super nice. Couple of quick pics. Not sized up yet. _*Now*_ it's a chunky monkey, lol.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> SE II landed a day early. Super nice. Couple of quick pics. Not sized up yet. _*Now*_ it's a chunky monkey, lol.
> 
> View attachment 5832026


Looks great! Now that's a muscle watch for certain. Are the end links made for 2.5 fat bars? How are you dealing with that, or not Thanks
RD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Looks great! Now that's a muscle watch for certain. Are the end links made for 2.5 fat bars? How are you dealing with that, or not Thanks
> RD


The spring bars that came with it are huge, RD. I'll try to get a pic of them up when I get a chance. Need to be beefy to hold this thing steady. I am very pleased (just as I was with the Super Oyster I bought from them for my SKX007). Absolutely perfect bracelet for this watch, IMO.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I have Maratac 22mm shoulderless bars inbound as we speak...


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> SE II landed a day early. Super nice. Couple of quick pics. Not sized up yet. _*Now*_ it's a chunky monkey, lol.
> 
> View attachment 5832002
> 
> ...


Mmmmm chunky monkey..


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are some better pics on the Strapcode SE II for those who are interested (or still on the fence).


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

the bracelet looks amazing!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Well fellas, received mine this evening. 

First impressions... beautiful timepiece. The case design is sharp. Bezel is outstanding, with absolutely zero back play on this one. The lume is ridiculous. The crown is extremely smooth. The dial is sharp, clean with the 12 o'clock bezel triangle lining up perfectly. Pictures do not do this one justice.

Second impression, got it on the wrist and simply not for me as I am far too used to larger watches. Unfortunately I am going to have to let this one go as it's a shame after the number of e-mails I exchanged with Chris as to when it would be available. Chris's customer service was top notch, answering all my question in a timely manner and always helpful. Definitely a good company to deal with.

But all in all, outstanding piece for the money.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

supawabb said:


> Well fellas, received mine this evening.
> 
> First impressions... beautiful timepiece. The case design is sharp. Bezel is outstanding, with absolutely zero back play on this one. The lume is ridiculous. The crown is extremely smooth. The dial is sharp, clean with the 12 o'clock bezel triangle lining up perfectly. Pictures do not do this one justice.
> 
> ...


You should wear it for two days. I thought the same but after wearing it a while I really like it and will keep mine. Just a thought.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

ematthews said:


> You should wear it for two days. I thought the same but after wearing it a while I really like it and will keep mine. Just a thought.


You could definitely be correct. Will think about it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ematthews said:


> You should wear it for two days. I thought the same but after wearing it a while I really like it and will keep mine. Just a thought.


I agree. It should be given a chance, given how incredibly well designed and built it is.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

armida's website says lug to lug is 46mm I found this measure way too short... is it correct? the sd 40 has a lug to lug of 49mm and imo it wears relatively small, at least for wrists over 6.5-7 in. If the new armida 42 is only 46mm probably I guess will be a good fit only for small wrsits like 6.5" and below. Can't figure out yet what wrist size will be a good match for this watch...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Casanova Jr. said:


> armida's website says lug to lug is 46mm I found this measure way too short... is it correct? the sd 40 has a lug to lug of 49mm and imo it wears relatively small, at least for wrists over 6.5-7 in. If the new armida 42 is only 46mm probably I guess will be a good fit only for small wrsits like 6.5" and below. Can't figure out yet what wrist size will be a good match for this watch...


The 45mm version has a lug length of only 50mm and is a huge watch. My wrist is 7.25 and the 42mm fits just fine. Part of the wearability of a chunky watch like this is precisely the short lug length. It basically does not have lugs, but that doesn't mean it is a small watch. It's simply part of the design.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

It could definitely be the shorter lug to lug that bothers me and not the 42mm. Regardless, have it listed until I hear back from Chris. Unfortunate as it is truly an outstanding piece for the money.


----------



## jossta (Mar 28, 2012)

I used to only consider watches 42+, preferring 44mm, until I gave a 40mm a long term chance. Now I can't seem to keep anything larger as the 40 is just so nice.

This might sound stupid, but I always look at the watch on my wrist in the mirror for perspective vs. just looking down at your wrist.

Watch is awesome, give it a chance .


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

supawabb said:


> It could definitely be the shorter lug to lug that bothers me and not the 42mm. Regardless, have it listed until I hear back from Chris. Unfortunate as it is truly an outstanding piece for the money.


the very short lug to lug might be a limit for some, especially on a watch which is 15mm tall... I guess this is a watch you have to try in person and see how it goes.. still on the fence for this reason


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm ordering a blue Isofrane for mine this morning. I think it will be a great contrast.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think Chris could have pushed this one to 43x48, but that's water under the bridge (and the brass version was already tooled up in this size). I am ok with it, and for certain it will work well for those with smaller wrist sizes as well. Better than building nothing but behemoths the way some companies insist on doing.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I think it looks well proportioned as a 42mm smaller version of the original.

How about somebody with a bracelet fitted throw it on some scales and let the rest of us know what it weighs on bracelet?
Daily wear candidates want to know.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Bracelet weighs 6.6 ounces, so if you know what the watch weighs you can add them together.
As for height...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

matthew P said:


> I think it looks well proportioned as a 42mm smaller version of the original.
> 
> How about somebody with a bracelet fitted throw it on some scales and let the rest of us know what it weighs on bracelet?
> Daily wear candidates want to know.


I took four links out of the Strapcode Super Engineer II and it sits at 200 grams on the dot. Perfect in my books. You know it's there, but it isn't overwhelming at all.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

MadMex said:


>


Is that the Blue Matte dial or Blue Sunbrush ?


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Its blue matte.


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

yorksj said:


> Its blue matte.


Anyone got a blue sunbrushed yet?
If so please post some pics


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I know I can't believe no one has got that color


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

yorksj said:


> Its blue matte.


Anyone got a blue sunbrushed yet?
If so please post some pics


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys, which bracelet do you think It would match and fit better, watchadoo or strap code SE II?.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> Hi guys, which bracelet do you think It would match and fit better, watchadoo or strap code SE II?.


I think the "chiseled" look of the SC SE II looks better. All personal preference. I have a 20mm Watchadoo that I held up in comparison and the Strapcode won out. The clasp on the SE II is also machined vs stamped.


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> My buddy EHV requested more photos. :-!
> 
> View attachment 5817002
> 
> ...


radar, your pictures are excellent!


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

I bought A7 last week since I really liked my A1.
here is a comparison shot between A1 42 and A7 


























Btw, A7 really rocks. and bracelet is also very nice and solid but its kinda heavy.














IMHO, A7 looks more fancy while A1 looks very tough and cute? both of them are nice and have vintage aspects.
I can't wait for Armida's next watch.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

My wrist is beloww 7'', so i think SC SI II could be too tough and heavy; Watchadoo is lighter Don´t you think so?.

Your photos are great, but I don´t know how It would fit on a thin wrist.



Radar1 said:


> I think the "chiseled" look of the SC SE II looks better. All personal preference. I have a 20mm Watchadoo that I held up in comparison and the Strapcode won out. The clasp on the SE II is also machined vs stamped.
> 
> View attachment 5876386
> 
> ...


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

this watch on ss oem bracelet from my calculations should weigh around 280/288gr the case alone is 140 gr and the bracelet if I'm not mistaken is around 138 gr (sized for a 7" wrist) pretty heavy though...
The sd42 I own is 256 gr sized for a 7" wrist


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Casanova Jr. said:


> this watch on ss oem bracelet from my calculations should weigh around 280/288gr the case alone is 140 gr and the bracelet if I'm not mistaken is around 138 gr (sized for a 7" wrist) pretty heavy though...
> The sd42 I own is 256 gr sized for a 7" wrist


Something doesn't add up here because the Strapcode is listed at 125 gms with all links. I took out only four links and the bracelet and watch head now combine at 200 gms exactly. I don't believe our scales are out of whack. Where did you find the 140 gm reference for the case?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> My wrist is beloww 7'', so i think SC SI II could be too tough and heavy; Watchadoo is lighter Don´t you think so?.
> 
> Your photos are great, but I don´t know how It would fit on a thin wrist.


A unsized 22mm Watchadoo will be somewhat lighter because of the stamped clasp (100 gms vs 125 for SE II). I think you can pull off the Strapcode.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Something doesn't add up here because the Strapcode is listed at 125 gms with all links. I took out only four links and the bracelet and watch head now combine at 200 gms exactly. I don't believe our scales are out of whack. Where did you find the 140 gm reference for the case?


From their website:
weight 170 g including rubber strap

I do have the same rubber strap from my helson sd42 and it is 30 gr


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Casanova Jr. said:


> From their website:
> weight 170 g including rubber strap
> 
> I do have the same rubber strap from my helson sd42 and it is 30 gr


That puts my Strapcode SE II at only 60 grams sized. Can anyone else comment on the weight of their SC SE II? Or my wife dropped our scales and kept it hush.


----------



## bcoats253 (Feb 12, 2014)

damn that looks good!


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

some lume shots..


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

yorksj said:


> some lume shots..
> 
> View attachment 5902378
> View attachment 5902386
> ...


still on the fence on this one.... by any chance did you buy it with the oem bracelet? if yes could you possibly post the overall weight ? tks


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Any size comparison shoots with other dive watches?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yawns....... still no blue sunburst. Debating if I should just keep my Matte blue SD and buy a Black date as daily. The colour doesn't really pop to me though.

*yorksj* where did you order your orange BC strap?


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> *yorksj* where did you order your orange BC strap?


I believe its the Squale 2002 rubber strap...


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi guys, 
First, I could't measure weight of the bracelet since I dont have scale. but I can say it makes the weight of watch over twice heavy with full link. I like heavy watches but it is kinda too heavy with the full linked bracelet.

Second, orange rubber strap is Bonetto cinturini rubber strap. I really like this rubber. it smells vanilla and very soft, comfortable on wrist. I ordered it from Korean site. but I also ordered another color from chronoworld.com
since blue color was sold out in the Korean site where I ordered.
I saw it also available from Amazon.com but somehow it doesn't ship to South Korea.

Last, here is size comparison between A1 42mm and Aquaracer 43mm, A7 43mm, Helson SD 42mm, A8 43mm, Rawai 45mm, SRP227
even A1 has same case diameter with SD 42mm, it wears much smaller since its lug to lug is 46mm


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd like to see a boat load of really good photo's of the matte blue. Where are all the WIS on this!!!! "MadMex" needs a real camera dadgummit. 

RD


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

I have approx 6.2" ~ 6.5" wrist and bracelet fits after removed 4 links.
it is still heavy but much more wearable than before.
I like the bracelet. its very solid and feels like I am wearing an armor 
also very impressive thing on this bracelet is, it can be adjusted even inches and fits really well on any wrist.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the photo! Seems like the watch wears and looks like a 41mm, even a 40mm dive watch. 

finally, something that's with sensible size.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

It is a very compact watch for sure and it looks way smaller than the tag that usally are not big, possibly this is the reason why there are not too many pictures from new buyers my guess is that is a watch that wears well on small wrists (< 7") so many potential buyers (i'm one of those ) are still on the fence

The bracelet is exactly the same used on the helson sd it is good quality no doubt about it and the diver extension is amazing but it is also very heavy so I guess this watch on a bracelet with a few links removed should weigh around 270/280 grams kinda of top heavy for a daily use, hopefully we will find out very soon


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I liked the 42mm a lot. Thought that a 45mm would fit the bill a little better. I found this brand new in box with Aluminum bezel!!!! Love it. Now I have my date window back that I really need at work. Love the blue too but it's a little different than the matte blue on the 42.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ematthews said:


> I liked the 42mm a lot. Thought that a 45mm would fit the bill a little better. I found this brand new in box with Aluminum bezel!!!! Love it. Now I have my date window back that I really need at work. Love the blue too but it's a little different than the matte blue on the 42.


Did you manage to get a s-x-s shot of the two? Thx.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Did you manage to get a s-x-s shot of the two? Thx.


Here you go. This shows a good size difference. The 42 will be perfect on active days like weekends. I may try the bracelet on it. The 45 with bracelet would be to heavy for me.
Still want a black date version.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have to say, the 42mm proportion looks "right"


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot! And - holy crap! I stand by my assertion that a 43mm case would have been the hot ticket. I still like the 42mm enough to keep it, though.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm really surprised guys, what made you guys choose black and matte blue vs Sun Brush. I did a search on the web last night and there was NO PICS AT ALL of the sun brush except for the Factory pics or Brass A1. I'm kinda leaning towards the matte now cuz I really liked it on the SD, but I'm still curious over the Sun Brush with its colour changing dial. 

I kinda want black for its date but it looks a bit too plain Jane for me.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> I'm really surprised guys, what made you guys choose black and matte blue vs Sun Brush. I did a search on the web last night and there was NO PICS AT ALL of the sun brush except for the Factory pics or Brass A1. I'm kinda leaning towards the matte now cuz I really liked it on the SD, but I'm still curious over the Sun Brush with its colour changing dial.
> 
> I kinda want black for its date but it looks a bit too plain Jane for me.


I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. I wish I had gone black since now I have a 45mm in blue.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice comparison pic right there, it really shows a lot, like the fact that the 42mm its the perfect size [at least for me - for a daily] maybe a 43 would have been even better but who knows?!
How are the 2 tones matching? I dont know if is the light in that photo but i kinda like the tone on the bigger brother, it has a more expensive anodized look to put it that way lol :-d


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The black dial model with C3 hands, markers, and wide lumed bezel rocks. That's all I can tell you. To my eye this is a tool watch meant to house a matte dial - be it black or blue. The starkness of the hands and makers really pops on the black dial. I wouldn't decline a blue one, but the black is truly outstanding.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

AVS_Racing said:


> what made you guys choose black and matte blue vs Sun Brush.


Because I couldn't decide between the sun brush or flat blue, so I discounted them both and went for the black. Also, I suspected the blue sun brush would have some purple or violet in it at certain angles, and subsequent pics have proven that out (to my eye anyway), which I do not care for. Finally, there seems to be some sort of difference between the two blue dials and two different blue bezels....too much to consider.

No regrets, even though I have plenty of black dial watches. Doesn't matter. As Radar said, it's awesome in the all-business black and white livery. I don't have a need to fill the watch box by certain dial colors.

Just curious, between the pics of the sun brush Armida added to their site, and others posted in this thread, what exactly are you hoping to see/not see?


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

42 or 45,the A1 must be right up there for total tool & mega lume dive watch par excellence.

Also,a complete bargain either ways..


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I just want to see more real life pics in different lighting conditions as I do like the lighter blue of the matte but then I know for sure the sun brush will pop much more in the sun.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

SuperP said:


> Nice comparison pic right there, it really shows a lot, like the fact that the 42mm its the perfect size [at least for me - for a daily] maybe a 43 would have been even better but who knows?!
> How are the 2 tones matching? I dont know if is the light in that photo but i kinda like the tone on the bigger brother, it has a more expensive anodized look to put it that way lol :-d


The 45 is a little darker and the bezel seems to have a touch more sparkle in it. It's very close. The 45 could be called a little and I mean a little more high end looking. With that said I like the MORE MATTE look of the 42.... It's so close that you may not tell them apart. I know my wife would never know.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is an outside shot in the shade. Even harder to tell the difference.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ematthews said:


> *I know my wife would never know.*


And this is the key point. |>


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

The perfect couple, IMHO.

Waiting for the A1 orange hand. Meanwhile, I am going to order the A7 soon, when Christmas coupons available..



yorksj said:


> Hi guys,
> First, I could't measure weight of the bracelet since I dont have scale. but I can say it makes the weight of watch over twice heavy with full link. I like heavy watches but it is kinda too heavy with the full linked bracelet.
> 
> Second, orange rubber strap is Bonetto cinturini rubber strap. I really like this rubber. it smells vanilla and very soft, comfortable on wrist. I ordered it from Korean site. but I also ordered another color from chronoworld.com
> ...


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

So, do you think A7 don´t look great because of its glossy dial and ceramic bezel?, Or does A7 look less tool watch?



Radar1 said:


> The black dial model with C3 hands, markers, and wide lumed bezel rocks. That's all I can tell you. To my eye this is a tool watch meant to house a matte dial - be it black or blue. The starkness of the hands and makers really pops on the black dial. I wouldn't decline a blue one, but the black is truly outstanding.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> So, do you think A7 don´t look great because of its glossy dial and ceramic bezel?, Or does A7 look less tool watch?


I like the A7 too, but it is certainly less "toolish" than the A1. Both nice watches, but my preference is definitely the A1.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I like a1 too I had brass a8 and blue A7 I love them but they just weren't comfortable for me due to the sharp crown. Made them feel cheap. Everything else was great about them just hated the Damn sharp crown.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Need more wrist shots to push me over the edge. Preferably on the bracelet.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Need more wrist shots to push me over the edge. Preferably on the bracelet.


Somebody help this man, please! This a shout out for escalated enabling. |>

Sorry Jason, all I have on offer is the Strapcode. I would advise to think long and hard about that huge ratcheting clasp on the stocker (unless you have tried something comparable and are ok with it).


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

All this talk of A1's damn you guys, I'll wear this out tonight until I can decide what colour SS.

The right one =P


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Somebody help this man, please! This a shout out for escalated enabling. |>
> 
> Sorry Jason, all I have on offer is the Strapcode. I would advise to think long and hard about that huge ratcheting clasp on the stocker (unless you have tried something comparable and are ok with it).
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. Never had a clasp like that but lately I have been only trying to buy watched with bracelets since I have so many straps it makes sense in my mind to have a stock bracelet in the stable. Also with our dollar buying a watch without one really hurts.
Looks superb on the Strapcode. Seeing how it's 22mm lug width I may just get one with bracelet and enjoy the bevy of straps I have on it. Seems leather looks quite nice on the A1 as well.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Thanks Don. Never had a clasp like that but lately I have been only trying to buy watched with bracelets since I have so many straps it makes sense in my mind to have a stock bracelet in the stable. Also with our dollar buying a watch without one really hurts.
> Looks superb on the Strapcode. Seeing how it's 22mm lug width I may just get one with bracelet and enjoy the bevy of straps I have on it. Seems leather looks quite nice on the A1 as well.


I have the same ratcheting bracelet on my Shark Divers and it's great. On the other hand, Don's Strapecode bracelet looks pretty damn awesome on this watch. If price is a consideration, from what I can see, the Strapecode is only $3 more plus shipping.

As a side note, the only minor beef I have (and mean minor) for the ratcheting clasp is that it's a little on the thick side. Just my two cents.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

I have roughly 7" wrists and I tried the bracelet and the Cuda strap as well. I went with the SE2 and I flippin love it! I like the size of this one better than my a7 and the thickness works well for me and my condition (hairy arms!!!).



















Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Thanks Don. Never had a clasp like that but lately I have been only trying to buy watched with bracelets since I have so many straps it makes sense in my mind to have a stock bracelet in the stable. Also with our dollar buying a watch without one really hurts.
> Looks superb on the Strapcode. Seeing how it's 22mm lug width I may just get one with bracelet and enjoy the bevy of straps I have on it. Seems leather looks quite nice on the A1 as well.


It does indeed look great on leather too.


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> The perfect couple, IMHO.
> 
> Waiting for the A1 orange hand. Meanwhile, I am going to order the A7 soon, when Christmas coupons available..


I've already asked about orange hand to Chris. Sadly, there will be no other colors..


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)

What do you guys think, is it too small for my wrist? I am a little bit on the fence here about the size... after all, I am a big guy (194cm/105kg), and a shot just of my lady-like wrist might give a false expression size-wise  By the way, love the watch otherwise. Absolute a steal for the price! ...and that lume, oh boy


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

He told me there would be an orange hand version in 9 months time, so I think he is talking to you regarding getting the A1 right now.



yorksj said:


> I've already asked about orange hand to Chris. Sadly, there will be no other colors..


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

A date function is pretty vital to me. I always regret getting watches w/out no matter how pretty. I am bummed that Chris isn't offering the matte blue with date. It would have been a perfect combo. The matte blue w/ orange arms and a date function would be absolutely perfect.


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> He told me there would be an orange hand version in 9 months time, so I think he is talking to you regarding getting the A1 right now.


Maybe you are right. 
at that time he said he doesn't have any plan to produce other colors  
now I'm tempting by orange hands..


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> He told me there would be an orange hand version in 9 months time, so I think he is talking to you regarding getting the A1 right now.


Or how about an orange dial A1, sweeeettttt!


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

All these posts convinced me to pull the trigger. Initially, I thought it was a little small, but on the metal bracelet it feels perfect. (My first post, so no idea if the obligatory watch shot will show up)


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

It's a great watch. I like my blue and would like it more with a date. Just got to have one since I can never remember it and I write it down at work like 20 times a day it seems. As for the Orange dial on the A1. I don't think they will have one next phase. They had them a long time ago and were not the best sellers. I for one would like to see it on the 42mm size.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice! congratz Fishy :-d


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)

Spending the evening with my A1 and the latest episode of Homeland.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Hi Yorksj, could you pOST new pics comparing A1 42mm and A7?.



yorksj said:


> Hi guys,
> First, I could't measure weight of the bracelet since I dont have scale. but I can say it makes the weight of watch over twice heavy with full link. I like heavy watches but it is kinda too heavy with the full linked bracelet.
> 
> Second, orange rubber strap is Bonetto cinturini rubber strap. I really like this rubber. it smells vanilla and very soft, comfortable on wrist. I ordered it from Korean site. but I also ordered another color from chronoworld.com
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Whelp, the Christmas discount is now active at 15% until Dec 20. Let the feeding frenzy begin.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Decisions decisions, I really can't decide between the Matte or Sunbrush, any suggestions why you guys picked the matte over sunbrush? Still no real life pics of the sunbrush.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Matte, do it. Now.


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

Matte blue did it just now, love the discount


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Did you get the bracelet?


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

No, it's going on black leather


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The issue is I already have this...... so dunno if the colour is going to be too similar, the matte blue looks kinda dullish grey black in certain lighting.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

From today there's a 15% xmas discount.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

Monkwearmouth said:


> From today there's a 15% xmas discount.


tks for the head up I was waiting for the discount, order placed, what's nice with Armida/helson is that basically there is no waiting time... you place the order and next day it shows up at your doorstep


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

Put my order in as soon as the sale went live, but not for the stainless steel (I know this is the SS thread)... I just think the colours work better on the brass version - gold hands with brass case and gold print on the dial! Now if the SS version had SS/chrome hands... :think:

Chris has been stellar with email correspondence as well! Very prompt and to the point.

15% is a significant saving! Don't sit on the fence any more; now or never guys...


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

Really tempted to pull the trigger specially with that 15% off, im leaning towards the black no date but i really want to wait for the orange hand version as im digging the look of it and i've never had a watch with that style before but the 9 months of wait is gonna be hell.. decisions..decisions.... :s


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

blue c lee said:


> Put my order in as soon as the sale went live, but not for the stainless steel (I know this is the SS thread)... I just think the colours work better on the brass version - gold hands with brass case and gold print on the dial! Now if the SS version had SS/chrome hands... :think:
> 
> Chris has been stellar with email correspondence as well! Very prompt and to the point.
> 
> 15% is a significant saving! Don't sit on the fence any more; now or never guys...


|>


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperP said:


> |>


Yup, a blue sunbrush and a matte green. It was actually your pictures that gave me confidence in the blue sunbrush (originally gunning for the matte blue, but Chris said none were being planned)!

By the way, have you partially buffed the surfaces? My patina'd A7 brass doesn't show any shine!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Basically it's all natural patina, never forced, never seen the water only the sink sometimes  ; i use a cotton rag and give it a little polishing after i wear it[but not always] to keep it clean. ;-)


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

Not meaning to hijack the thread or anything, but I have to chime in on Armida's lightning fast shipping! :-!

Ordered Sunday morning.
Processing and shipping Monday.
Arrived at my office Tuesday noon.

Of course I have the benefit of only crossing the Straits from HK. 

*****

Initial thought on the 42mm: baby small! I've been wearing my A7 for over a week, but that's only slightly bigger in size (on paper); it must be the short lug-to-lug that makes all the difference, and also the crown at 4 makes a difference I think. Lume reminds me of my Orange Monster: monster-bright at first, then fading quickly into a low glow. Sunbrush blue is very nice! And not at all blingy in my opinion, and anticipate it look even better after the patina has set in. Don't know how sunbrush blue would look with blue anodized bezel and SS case though...


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

I just ordered a matte blue one on rubber. With the Christmas code, you can't beat this watch for $296 inclusive of shipping. I had the original version of the black A1 miyota with flat crystal when it first came out. I absolutely loved it and for some reason traded it. A year later, I bought a nicely used A1 ETA domed version.....and it was just too much watch for my 6.75" wrist to handle. I think this 42mm version with the less extreme dome will be a slam dunk for me


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> It does indeed look great on leather too.
> 
> View attachment 5932738


man, you got some sweet photos of this watch. I just pulled the trigger on a matte blue


----------



## davezp25 (Jul 29, 2013)

Tempting, especially with the nice discount 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Christmas discount gets me this blue sunbrush dial in instance.
Order November 16, arrived today November 19. Fast delivery as always by Armida.







Rubber Off, Heavy Mesh On







With his brass bro







On my wrist


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Awesome strap on the brass one. Where did you get it?.
Enjoy your watches.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I want to see more photo of the sun burst dial, that's looks nice.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

What kinda mesh is that?


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks absolutely killer on that mesh!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> What kinda mesh is that?


It looks like the seatbelt deployment one from strapcode?


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi Ramondemoron, thank you.
I ordered that strap from BandRBands, you can check their site for more awesome vintage and classic straps.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> It looks like the seatbelt deployment one from strapcode?


It is a seatbelt deployment from StrapCode


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

stockae92 said:


> I want to see more photo of the sun burst dial, that's looks nice.


I'll post one soon


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> What kinda mesh is that?


It's a heavy mesh with seatbelt deployment from strapcode


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I just received this 2 hours ago, will report back later!!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

So here's my first impression of it, quality is excellent as expected from Armida, I only have a few small not really even issues that bother me, first is only 2 spring bars, I mean how much can spring bars actually cost? few cents? give me more than 2. Sec thing is that edges are well machined, straight and symmetrical, but they are a little on the sharp side, bezel, and especially the top of the lugs the corners above the spring bar, I mean they won't cause any discomfort when wearing the watch but I mean if you run your hand on it it definitely feels sharp and if you ran your arm or something against it will leave a scratch. Lastly, if I had a date it would be the prefect everyday watch, not that it isn't.

I feel that this is the perfect everyday watch, size is a little thick given its size, but everything else is perfect for everyday wear, no sharp crown at 3 like A7, A8, and I feed this rounded crown is much more high end feeling than the generic A7/A8 gear crown.

Who needs to wait for Aegis or Obris Morgan if Armida puts out pieces like this, LUME is killer!! Puts everything else to shame, I have nothing else to complain about haha.

It did take me a while to decide between Matte or Sunbrush, since none of you guys picked Sunbrushed I decided to try it, as I do have a few Matte dial watches already, I knew the Blue Sunburst Dial will have very nice effects in the light. But upon receiving it the bezel also plays tricks on the eye depending on the angle. At steep angles or dark lighting both the Dial and Bezel appear very dark and very similar in colour, But when you look straight down or when it is bright, the bezel catches the light and is actually a very reflective metallic blue which also pops. This causes a big colour difference between the dial and bezel at certain lighting. Not that I am complaining but it makes it a very interesting watch as now not only does the dial catch the light and change colour the bezel does also, which I did not expect.

My France strap didn't match as well as I hoped it would, as you see in this pic, in the shadow the dial and bezel seems pretty similar in colour.









It will wear a mesh for now, In bright light, notice that there is a huge difference in colour between the Dial and Bezel, the bezel appears to be much lighter and metallic.









I love how the Blue Sun Brush reacts to light, super vivid as if I was staring into the Ocean.









BTW if anyone is wondering the Bezels between the Matte Blue and Sun Brush are different, Matte blue is lighter whereas the Sun Brush is darker.

So far it is excellent on mesh, not sure what other straps to put it on, I think it will look great on a leather Nato/ Zulu but won't exactly be waterproof and will make the watch way too thick.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks for posting sunbrush photos, this is the one I'm after.
Good to see how the color shifts in different light.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

It's quite hard to get a decent sun burst photo from my new A1 blue dial, here's my latest shot.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Very nice combo.
I


hellowin said:


> It's quite hard to get a decent sun burst photo from my new A1 blue dial, here's my latest shot.
> 
> View attachment 6073978


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> Very nice combo.
> I


Thanks, Ramondemoron


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Armida make a mean dive watch,no ?

If I didn't have the A1 45 I think I'd burst if I didn't see to ordering the 42 in blue.

Just quality!


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

That's just completely...........fantastic !!!



hellowin said:


> It's quite hard to get a decent sun burst photo from my new A1 blue dial, here's my latest shot.
> 
> View attachment 6073978


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

with sharkmesh..


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Thanks yorkjs for the pics.



yorksj said:


> with sharkmesh..
> 
> View attachment 6089554
> View attachment 6089586


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

yorksj said:


> with sharkmesh..
> 
> View attachment 6089554
> View attachment 6089586


Where did you get that mesh?


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

William Ayin said:


> Where did you get that mesh?


its sharkmesh from strapcode


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what type of Bezel Insert is on the Armida A1 42mm ? Is it Aluminum, Ceramic or Sapphire ?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

steve12345 said:


> Can anyone tell me what type of Bezel Insert is on the Armida A1 42mm ? Is it Aluminum, Ceramic or Sapphire ?


It is aluminum.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> It is aluminum.


and it's great


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Check your screw it looks kinda loose, mine says hi


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Check your screw it looks kinda loose


Heh, thanks hawk eyes, fixed 

Side note btw, I wish Armida sent two screwdrivers along the Bergeon tip. Even if that beefy chunky bracelet is stunning, sizing & installing it was a real pain. I really appreciate the divers extension though, useful when your wrist size slightly changes during the day (!).


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ yes I don't know why they don't include any spare spring bars or at least a tool.

Gonna try it on my custom blasted Super Engineer 2, the thin mesh that I had on it felt a little bit thin. Hopefully this combo won't be too heavy.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ yes I don't know why they don't include any spare spring bars or at least a tool.
> 
> Gonna try it on my custom blasted Super Engineer 2, the thin mesh that I had on it felt a little bit thin. Hopefully this combo won't be too heavy.
> 
> View attachment 6140754


Yeah, this watch works best on thick bracelets/straps I think. Looks good.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Enablers! 

There are some fantastic pictures here. I am tempted to snag one during the December sale. The only catch, is that I am running out of flipping options - I think my modded SKX is all that I have left to flip to make room for this...


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Here's mine on grey vintage Martu leather


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

I was suppose to buy one of the black with no date but it's already sold out so i guess it's a sign.. I guess i'll just have to wait till they release the orange hand version next year


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

AVS_Racing said:


> but they are a little on the sharp side, bezel, and especially the top of the lugs the corners above the spring bar, I mean they won't cause any discomfort when wearing the watch but I mean if you run your hand on it it definitely feels sharp and if you ran your arm or something against it will leave a scratch.


Been awhile since I checked in on this thread...glad to hear you finally pulled the trigger! The sunbrush looks great, no purplish tint that I can see.

I quoted your post above because this is the *one* cautionary thing I've noted with this watch. If you have little kids and you horse around with them, best take the watch off. The bezel is like a cheese grater on little ones' skin!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

scottymac said:


> I quoted your post above because this is the *one* cautionary thing I've noted with this watch. If you have little kids and you horse around with them, best take the watch off. The bezel is like a cheese grater on little ones' skin!


Thanks for the warning. Interesting enough, I've sold another watch before because the bezel "teeth" were too sharp.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

scottymac said:


> Been awhile since I checked in on this thread...glad to hear you finally pulled the trigger! The sunbrush looks great, no purplish tint that I can see.
> 
> I quoted your post above because this is the *one* cautionary thing I've noted with this watch. If you have little kids and you horse around with them, best take the watch off. The bezel is like a cheese grater on little ones' skin!


Fact.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks like the black models are now sold out. ;( There goes the Christmas present...

I will post in the question in the dive forum, but do you all know of any other good Christmas sales? I see Borealis/Prometheus has a great sale, but nothing that interests me...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^ go for a blue? Really livens things up. I mean black matches everything but it does get boring and feels very monotone. only thing black has over blue is the date.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^ go for a blue?


+1, I'd jump straight on a blue one while they're still available at this totally bargain price. You could always resell it with no major loss if you're disappointed, which I highly doubt.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

dZeak said:


> Looks like the black models are now sold out. ;( There goes the Christmas present...


Same here, working my butt off all week and no time to sit down and go shopping :-|
I might have bought 3 different Armida, one Black No_Date for me, two other A1 or A7 for presents, but now I'm just ticked.
Yeah I know, I know... this is not the end of the world. Helson time maybe... code is XMAS (10%)

Blue might be nice, if you _want it, _but if you really wanted Black, then all you're going to think every time you look at is... 
*Consolation prize *= didn't get the Black.
It's obvious there is much more demand for Black/No_Date than the other versions... 
I hope they release some more of the current design, there's no need for Orange hand, 
I did a quick mockup and think it just looks wrong... too busy... "less good"


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm very happy with mine


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

For all those wanting the orange hands, there are plenty of aftermarket options to make them happy.\

I am still salty about missing out on one by a day. For a few minutes I considered Deep Blue's Master 1000M with the same movement, on sale for ~ half the price. Then I thought about the A2. Then the A7. But there is something about the A1...it is my perfect idea of a tool watch. So I will wait for the next batch, pay full price, and not miss out again.

In the meantime, I snagged the Steinhart OVM that I have been wanting for the last year and a half.



redhed18 said:


> Same here, working my butt off all week and no time to sit down and go shopping :-|
> I might have bought 3 different Armida, one Black No_Date for me, two other A1 or A7 for presents, but now I'm just ticked.
> Yeah I know, I know... this is not the end of the world. Helson time maybe... code is XMAS (10%)
> 
> ...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

But DB and Steinhart won't come close to this


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

That is downright cruel. 



AVS_Racing said:


> But DB and Steinhart won't come close to this
> 
> View attachment 6216057


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

42mm is truly the sweet spot.


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

this thread is crying for lume shots!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

MadMex said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


Love it!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

I think some would agree that the lume on the A1s' are IMHO better than Seiko. Love my Seiko watches but that A1 lume is outstanding!!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Will3020 said:


> I think some would agree that the lume on the A1s' are IMHO better than Seiko. Love my Seiko watches but that A1 lume is outstanding!!!


Agreed. I have seen nothing better. One of those rare times when the term "nuclear lume" would not be used carelessly.


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)

Just as many have mentioned above, the lume on A1 is really beyond outstanding! Here is my A1 in comparison with its cousin, A7! By the way guys, the Borealis vulcanized rubber is a perfect match for this watch.


----------



## The REF (Dec 10, 2015)

Check with Chris; he does gets returns.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

I used to have the larger A1 and I loved the look, but the case design was just too uncomfortable for me. I later bought the brass A1 42mm and while the 42mm diameter was great, I was put off by the short lug-to-lug. To me it wore too small, even on my 6.5 wrist. 

So, now I see the SS version and love the blue with white hands and want to grab one. But, I am probably fooling myself that the SS is going to wear any differently than the brass did. Unlesssss, someone can give me an excuse ;-)


----------



## The REF (Dec 10, 2015)

Tym2relax said:


> I used to have the larger A1 and I loved the look, but the case design was just too uncomfortable for me. I later bought the brass A1 42mm and while the 42mm diameter was great, I was put off by the short lug-to-lug. To me it wore too small, even on my 6.5 wrist.
> 
> So, now I see the SS version and love the blue with white hands and want to grab one. But, I am probably fooling myself that the SS is going to wear any differently than the brass did. Unlesssss, someone can give me an excuse ;-)


I ordered the blue with white hands. It's an absolutely beautiful watch with outrageous lume, but it was a little small for my taste. I don't know if it's the shorter lug-to-lug distance, or that I normally wear a 45mm case with 51mm lug-to-lug. I'm now trading up to the 45mm A1.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

The REF said:


> I ordered the blue with white hands. It's an absolutely beautiful watch with outrageous lume, but it was a little small for my taste. I don't know if it's the shorter lug-to-lug distance, or that I normally wear a 45mm case with 51mm lug-to-lug. I'm now trading up to the 45mm A1.


I had the 45 mm A1 last year and sold it. It was the clunkiest dive watch I have owned (I had a few..). The 19mm thickness ruined it for me, I kept banging the watch everywhere, even chipped the sapphire, a first for me. Sold it before it looked like hell.

If they re-release the 45mm A1 with the flat crystal, I'd get one in a heartbeat. Domed crystals look nice, but at one point it is just not practical. Small dome like my Tsunami is perfect, this Armida was just too much for me.

Cheers!

S.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Electric Funeral (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello fellow WIS!

First post here, but have been lurking around for some time, silently gathering info to make more informed watch purchases. What a staggering wealth of knowledge this forum is!

I've been following this particular thread since it's birth, and just a few moments ago took the plunge on a blue sunbrush. This will be my first Armida, not to mention my first decent quality automatic.

Really looking forward to it's arrival, I've spent about 6 months _agonizing_ over my next (and most expensive to date) watch purchase. I had recently bought a Seiko SSC021 solar diver as a solid, but inexpensive daily driver and was loving it until my wife commandeered it for herself :-d I was glad to see it still getting the daily use I intended it for, but of course now I had all the more reason to splurge a little on it's replacement. :think:

A huge thanks to everyone here for all the amazing photos and feedback of the A1, you've all been irreplaceably helpful in my search for the right watch.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Electric Funeral said:


> Hello fellow WIS!
> 
> First post here, but have been lurking around for some time, silently gathering info to make more informed watch purchases. What a staggering wealth of knowledge this forum is!
> 
> ...


cheers!










Envoyé de mon D5803 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice watch!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Can someone please post more nice pictures of the matte blue ? 
We're drowning in black here. 
Bonus points if the camera is in _focus_


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow - shout out to Chris at Armida: he found another Date/Black A1 for me. They shipped it from Hong Kong on the 15th, and it arrived at my doorstep at 10:00am in the San Fran area THE NEXT DAY. That kind of service resets the bar altogether for watches or for any consumer product for that matter.

As everyone says, the watch is very nearly flawless. Certainly a steal at full price, let alone the holiday sale.

Some random thoughts:

My only objective criticism is that every edge on the watch is sharp. I think it was Radar that called it a "cheese grater", and that is exactly how the bezel feels. It is truly sharp to the touch.

The watch does wear on the small side. I have 7.5" wrists, and many popular watches simply don't look/feel right to me (e.g., SKX007) because they seem too small. This watch is just large enough not to fall into that category, but just barely. I think its stark toolish presence counters its smallish size, and the end result is nearly perfect. I was worried that it would be top heavy, but it is not at all. Not since my Ecozilla have I had a watch that exudes "tool" to this degree - in fact the A1 epitomizes "tool" for a watch. But unlike the 'Zilla, it is completely comfortable to wear. So manageable size, yet striking presence - which is a heck of a balance to pull off.

The A1 works very well with NATOs and ZULU straps. I was pleasantly surprised by the quality of the rubber strap that it came with. But I like to change up my straps by the day, and this one looks great on my black, gray, and orange straps. And due to the short lugs, relatively light weight, and overall balance, the nylon straps are a great match (not always the case with every watch).

I love the domed crystal. It has just the right amount of subtle dome to it - unlike the cartoonish dome of the 45mm A1. I would say its apex is maybe a millimeter or so above the outside edge of the bezel. It is perfectly flush with the bezel - which is a nice touch. I notice the blue AR coating at the edge of the crystal - which is a nice effect, without being overly dramatic. That is quite a lot of attention to detail.

I am a lume junky, and the lume is nuclear bright. Awesome! However, the lume does not necessarily last as long as it would seem, given its brightness. I look to 3 things: brightness, sensitivity, and duration. It is not only bright, but it also is by far the most sensitive lume that I have ever experienced. Get a light source anywhere near it, for even an instant, and you will see it respond. While it trails off pretty quickly, just a flash of light will light it back up again. For brightness and sensitivity, it beats even my Sumo.

I am also a bezel junky, and the bezel has a precise 120 clicks, with zero play of any kind, stiff resistance, and while being perfectly lined up. It might be the most solid bezel I own. Note that it does not have that Seiko "damped" feel though (e.g., in contrast with the Sumo). While my Sumo feels like the dial of some sort of instrument, the A1 feels like a precision tool.

This is my third "Micro" purchase. I need to wait until Christmas to see what Steinhart is all about. But while my experience with Borealis was not particularly inspiring, I could not possibly be more impressed by Armida's product or service.

Remove case back sticker...


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Obligatory pics:


----------



## Electric Funeral (Dec 15, 2015)

dZeak;23537682.....They shipped it from Hong Kong on the 15th said:


> That is truly astounding! |> Since I placed my order I've been able to think of little else, I've been checking the tracking info on my own watch feverishly. :-d


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Cogratz @dZeak
Yeah Armida's CS is really impressive and Chris is always there to answer questions and doubts.
And yeah i agree with everybody saying that the bezel is really sharp.
Like a week ago, it was really cold outside, like -1 degrees, so i had a heavy coat on, and i wanted to see what time it was[i had my A1 brass] and the sleeve kinda stuck a bit, so i pushed the sleeve back harder so i could look at the watch and bang, hit the bezel with my knuckle and lost some skin, nothing major, but yeah that thing is really sharp. [but i like it that way lol you can probably cut ropes if u're in trouble :roll: :-d]


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello , can you shoot more pictures of this watch ?


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 6292346
> 
> 
> View attachment 6292362


Don,

that bracelet is simply perfect with this watch.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lou V said:


> Don,
> 
> that bracelet is simply perfect with this watch.


Thanks, Lou! It really does suit the A1 extremely well. |>


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Too much matte in this thread =P


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

Blue looks real nice. I'm new to Armida. Need to do some research.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

The watch looks great on an orange nato.

I got this one from Nato International via eBay. I have to say, I have owned about 25 natos over the years and this is my favorite. It has a finer grain than all the others, which makes it thinner, yet it still has enough stiffness to support the watch. Their orange "pops" more than other orange natos I have had. And they have that elusive "Admiralty Gray" that I had been searching for.

The only downside is that it is extra long, and has some sort of cotton substrate, so when I attempted to shorten it by cutting/melt the edge, it didn't melt cleanly.

View attachment DSC_0008-s.jpg


----------



## Grimluck91 (Jan 4, 2016)

Do the current generation A2 have lime that's comparable to these A1's?
I'm trying to upgrade and love these Armidas but I'm trying to learn all about them before I pull the trigger. Also how's that Miyota 9015 stack up?


----------



## Grimluck91 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sorry I meant to put lume


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I wonder if you could put a brass bezel on the Stainless Steel ones...


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

Enablers!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Grimluck91 said:


> Sorry I meant to put lume


The lume on these models is insane. Certainly among the very best.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lou V said:


> Enablers!


|>


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

Yep, lume is excellent!


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

Is that a look of approval?


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, that lume is fantastic. Love the blue on blue too. Now if they'd only release a 41mm a4.


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

So after wearing the watch for the last few days I like it even more! It does wear small (my wrist is 6.75) and is on the tall side, but is comfortable and continues to look great on the bracelet. Crown is perfection - as much as I love my shark divers, the crown and guards do dig in a bit. My other watches all have the 9015 and while the lower beat as apparent with the slightly less smooth sweep, this watch is hard to beat for the money.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lou V said:


> So after wearing the watch for the last few days I like it even more! It does wear small (my wrist is 6.75) and is on the tall side, but is comfortable and continues to look great on the bracelet. Crown is perfection - as much as I love my shark divers, the crown and guards do dig in a bit. My other watches all have the 9015 and while the lower beat as apparent with the slightly less smooth sweep, this watch is hard to beat for the money.


Pretty much agree, Lou. I have maintained from the start that it should have been designed and built at 43mm. In terms of value very hard to beat.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

back in-stock, fyi for those interested, just put a black/date on order


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice! Looks very similar to my orris Morgan Explorer 2... only this has a sheeeet ton more lume!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone have a pic of this Armida A1 compared to a Hexa Osprey? I know the differences on paper however I am wondering how big of a real life difference there is between the two in the flesh. How tall is the A1 without including the domed crystal? Is the 2.8mm dome all above the bezel? I loved the fit of the Osprey.


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

Here is a look at the 42MM A1 next to the Hexa Osprey. I apologize about the picture quality as I was just trying to get you a quick look at the size. These watches are both big in their own way. The Hexa is probably a better all around fit on my 7.25" wrist but is pushing the edge length wise. The length of the A1 is a better fit for me as far as length, but it wears VERY tall and almost looks too short when not viewed from the top.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

bwedlund said:


> Here is a look at the 42MM A1 next to the Hexa Osprey. I apologize about the picture quality as I was just trying to get you a quick look at the size. These watches are both big in their own way. The is probably a better all around fit on my 7.25" wrist but is pushing the edge length wise. The length of the A1 is a better fit for me as far as length, but it wears VERY tall and almost looks too short when not viewed from the top.


 Thank you very much for the pictures. Really helps to put things in better perspective. The A1 really is a tall watch. Thinking it may be too tall for me.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I find the Hexa to be a much more comfortable watch overall, and a better size for my 7.25" wrist. The lug-2-lug of the 42 A1 doesn't carry/distribute the height very well. A 43x48 would have nailed it, but I know the brass cases and molds in this configuration were already done. I still think it is something that Armida could consider going forward, if Chris is listening. Something between the current 42 and 45 models would be a massive hit.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

My review...


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

SDGenius said:


> My review...


Great review, thanks!


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Great review, SDGenius!

This is my Armida A1 steel

View attachment IMG_5435_r.JPG

View attachment IMG_5434_r.JPG

View attachment IMG_5672_r.jpg


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Ahhh good choice ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

View attachment IMG_5793_filter_r.JPG

View attachment IMG_5872_r.jpg


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Here you are!

View attachment IMG_6079_vig_r.JPG

View attachment IMG_6078_vig_r.JPG


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Does anyone have the 45mm and 42mm A1 side by side comparison photo?
I might get a A1 few months later and wonder is it better to get the 45mm instead for the movement, sapphire bezel and super dome crystal.


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Unfortunately I only have the 42mm version...but...write a short mail to [email protected] and ask Chris for a comparison pic. I'm sure he will answer soon!
I also asked him for comparison pics...and got them on the same day.

I guess both (the 42mm and 45mm) are great watches....I'm wearing the 42mm as a woman with a 13,5cm wirst. The problem with the 45mm ist not the size bit the height, I think.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Kokosnuss said:


> Unfortunately I only have the 42mm version...but...write a short mail to [email protected] and ask Chris for a comparison pic. I'm sure he will answer soon!
> I also asked him for comparison pics...and got them on the same day.
> 
> I guess both (the 42mm and 45mm) are great watches....I'm wearing the 42mm as a woman with a 13,5cm wirst. The problem with the 45mm ist not the size bit the height, I think.


Nice that you are able to pull off the height with your wrists. Do you mind post a couple wrist shots? I passed on this watch because of the height and didn't think my wrists could handle it. Do you feel its top heavy?


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Of course 

View attachment IMG_6066_r.JPG

View attachment IMG_6067_r.JPG








View attachment IMG_5845_r.JPG









Keep in mind that I'm a woman: 1.64m small and 13,5cm wrist ;-)

Wearing it on a nato strap is really comfortable because lug-to-lug is quite short! I love big watches and I don't mind the height. For me it's absolutely okay. I have 4 Armida A1 now: blue & green Brass and blue & black Steel. REALLY love them!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Kokosnuss said:


> Of course
> 
> View attachment 8890754
> 
> ...


They suit your wrist quite well. Definitely helped by the shortish lug-to-lug. |>


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

YES! otherwise it would be too large for me. I also have a Helson Sharkdiver 40mm which hat 49mm lug-to-lug...it does not fit as good as the A1....


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Kokosnuss said:


> YES! otherwise it would be too large for me. I also have a Helson Sharkdiver 40mm which hat 49mm lug-to-lug...it does not fit as good as the A1....


The Shark Diver is a bit of a beast with those enormous lugs. I would have preferred to see Armida build the smaller A1 at 43mm x 49mm, but there is no question it is a fantastic watch and with world-class lume. I keep debating getting another one...


----------



## NorCalCruzin (May 24, 2016)

Kokosnuss said:


> Of course
> 
> View attachment 8890754
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures. That made up my mind I want one. This will be my next watch. Did The canvas strap come with the watch or did you buy it? If so can I have the link please looks really nice.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Kokosnuss said:


> Of course
> 
> Keep in mind that I'm a woman: 1.64m small and 13,5cm wrist ;-)
> 
> Wearing it on a nato strap is really comfortable because lug-to-lug is quite short! I love big watches and I don't mind the height. For me it's absolutely okay. I have 4 Armida A1 now: blue & green Brass and blue & black Steel. REALLY love them!


Nice pics, and nice collection. i really wanted a 40mm Shark Diver but I couldn't swing the lug to lug. My moby dick is any Helson Spear Diver which has a shorter l2l.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Kokosnuss said:


> Of course
> 
> View attachment 8890794
> 
> ...


Nice watch! That last wristshot with the color and b&w effect is one of the best wristshot pictures I've seen here!

You should have entered that image in Doc Vail picture contest!

Cheers!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Nice watch! That last wristshot with the color and b&w effect is one of the best wristshot pictures I've seen here!
> 
> You should have entered that image in Doc Vail picture contest!
> 
> ...


I don't always agree with what you say, but you are right here. Kokosnuss has been posting some damn good photos in these armida threads.


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

NorCalCruzin said:


> Thanks for the pictures. That made up my mind I want one. This will be my next watch. Did The canvas strap come with the watch or did you buy it? If so can I have the link please looks really nice.


No, I bought the canvas strap from NATO Strap Co. ... btw. at the moment they offer 20% discount on every canvas strap. Just use the code "Canvas"


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

*@Smille76*

Thank you so much! I really appreciate that. What is the "Doc Vail picture contest"? I must admit, I've never heard about that before.

*@taike
*
Thanks a lot! Yesterday I've postet a couple of new pics here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/armida-a1-brass-42mm-300m-diver-nh35-here-1091762-51.html
And I ask Chris (from Armida) if it wouldn't be a good idea to make a A1 42mm with the light blue dial of the A7 and orange hand. Unfortunateliy the A7 is too large for me..bit I really love the colours.








View attachment IMG_6110_r.jpg


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The Big Boy is for sale too











ChristopherChia said:


> Does anyone have the 45mm and 42mm A1 side by side comparison photo?
> I might get a A1 few months later and wonder is it better to get the 45mm instead for the movement, sapphire bezel and super dome crystal.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Confirmed with Chris that the next batch will offer the orange minute hand and possibly even the orange cuda strap, current ETA set for end of year time-frame


----------



## watchcrazy007 (Aug 8, 2016)

thats a nice watch


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

A1 42 Brass Sunbrush Blue & Bulang Ink Blue


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh, I'm itching to get one of these. I had the original A1 and sold it because it wasn't very comfortable. Later, got the mini A1 brass and to me it wasn't proportional. Tall and bulky with short lug to lug. Now I see the steel from time to time and want to try it, thinking steel will make it all betta, lol.

I sure liked the ss bezel on my old A1. Would be cool it that came back in a 43mm x 50mm


----------



## JuicyFruit1983 (Jun 26, 2014)

Has anyone put one of the blue A1s on a blue rubber strap? Pics if you have please


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Not on a blue rubber, but on a blue Nato strap









Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## JuicyFruit1983 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thx for posting, that combo is looking fresh


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> Confirmed with Chris that the next batch will offer the orange minute hand and possibly even the orange cuda strap, current ETA set for end of year time-frame


That will be a really nice combo, orange minute hand, orange cuda strap, damn! |>


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Yesssss....I agree. I also suggested Chris this combo (orange hand, maybe the blue dial from the A7)...with an orange cuda that would be perfect!!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Kokosnuss said:


> Yesssss....I agree. I also suggested Chris this combo (orange hand, maybe the blue dial from the A7)...with an orange cuda that would be perfect!!


Yeah i love that blue tone on the A7.
Chris should bring back the orange dial too with the black hands:


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Is it me or does the date window sit closer to the o'clock marker than the 5? Is it really not centered between the two indices in person or is this a trick of photography?


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

4 o'clock*


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Kokosnuss said:


> Not on a blue rubber, but on a blue Nato strap
> 
> View attachment 9078922
> 
> ...


Is this the matte blue or sunburst blue?


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

^^^^


TripleCalendar said:


> Is this the matte blue or *sunburst blue*?


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

TripleCalendar said:


> Is this the matte blue or sunburst blue?


It's the sunburst!

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

CBeeZ said:


> Is it me or does the date window sit closer to the 4o'clock marker than the 5? Is it really not centered between the two indices in person or is this a trick of photography?


Can anyone that physically has the watch comment? Thanks!


----------



## IronPrayers (Dec 25, 2012)

CBeeZ said:


> Can anyone that physically has the watch comment? Thanks!


It's touching the 4 o'clock indice so it's definitely no where near centered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Using standard date wheel printed to align at 3 o'clock, date window can't be centered between 4 and 5 as it needs to be moved in 1/31 increments.


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

There will be a *15% SALE* from the *5th to the 11th of september* as Chris told me yesterday 

But please note, that they ship only after the 12th of september as they are in vacations the week before. Orders can be placed in the usual way!

View attachment IMG_7089_vig_r.jpg


----------



## AmberLeaf (Aug 23, 2016)

Glad I caught the sale as I had absolutely no intention of buying a watch but have ordered a black no date A1 42mm. Uh oh.

I have to wait until November for my PADi seiko so this will tide me over nicely. Might end up flipping the Seiko!?


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Congratulations, AmberLeaf!!

The black A1 is really awesome! I love mine and it gets more wristtime than all my seikos in the meantime.

I'm really looking forward to seeing photos of your new beauty!! <3


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

My A1 42mm SS no date arrived recently and have been very pleased with it. I had one of the original A1 45mm but sold it a while back. I decided to try one of the 42mm sized ones. I was a little hesitant at first before I ordered, I usually like larger dive watches than 42mm. But I did a lot of research and Google imaging and decided to go for one. I am extremely pleased. This one is 100% tool watch. The chunky proportions and heavy duty chamfered bracelet make it wear a little larger than the average 42mm watch. Plus this watch has a nice thick case & bezel which help add to the nice beefy proportions.

whether you are a noob dive watch collector or a seasoned professional, this one has a lot to like about it.

Here's some quick cell phone pics from earlier this week....













Oh, did I mention the Armida A1 is a 100% tool watch b-) .......


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Gorgeous pics. Congrats!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I too, love the chunky toolishness of this 42mm watch. Perfect for my 6.5 inch wrist!










Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## DavoMS (Sep 1, 2016)

Any confirmation that a blue/orange hand might be coming up? Just think that would be killer...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Just mod a set in, but lume probably wouldn't be as good


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

DavoMS said:


> Any confirmation that a blue/orange hand might be coming up? Just think that would be killer...


I asked Chris a few weeks ago and he answered me that they indeed have plans for a A1 42mm with orange hand and if I understood it right with the blue dial the A7 also has.
Thus a similar look the blue A7 has.

Would be perfect for me, too!!

Until then I'm wearing these 

View attachment IMG_7172_r.JPG

View attachment IMG_7296_r_fe.JPG


----------



## AmberLeaf (Aug 23, 2016)

Not sure I'd have the stones to wear the second strap but it works!

I'm struggling with the rubber strap on mine. It's a problem I've always had with watches; wears tight but slips down towards the hand and ends up sideways on my wrist. I don't think the weight of the Armida helps.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

AmberLeaf said:


> Not sure I'd have the stones to wear the second strap but it works!


Judging by the pics i'll say thats a girls hand!? so i believe the pink tone works.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

SuperP said:


> Judging by the pics i'll say thats a girls hand!? so i believe the pink tone works.


You are right, you can see some of her pics here in this thread. Really talented photographer!

S.


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes, I'm a woman  One of the few women wearing an Armida A1, I guess  [email protected]: I'm facing the same problem with the rubber strap. That's why I'm wearing nato straps most of the time!!

@smile76

Thank you so much 

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## AmberLeaf (Aug 23, 2016)

Ok cool. I just ordered a nato for mine, the original Bond colours just for fun.


----------



## JuicyFruit1983 (Jun 26, 2014)

Getting dangerously close to ordering the sunbrush blue 42mm and bunging it on a navy blue rubber... but then the pvd version is apparently making an appearance again next year. Decisions!


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Go for it!

View attachment IMG_5871_r.jpg


----------



## DavoMS (Sep 1, 2016)

Sure hope they do this in the 42:


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

DavoMS said:


> Sure hope they do this in the 42:


I dont know why Chris aint doin these no more, not even the 45mm.
The white and blue one was[still is] my favorite:


----------



## AmberLeaf (Aug 23, 2016)

Terrible phone camera shot of Bond NATO.









Fits 100x better than the rubber strap on my wrist.
Delighted!


----------



## Siekoman1477 (Feb 1, 2015)

Great looking watch. This looks like the matte blue version as opposed to the sunburst blue dial. But somehow the colour looks much darker than others I've seen of the matte version. Can you confirm if this is the matte?


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm sure this has been answered but I don't want to read through every page lol...but how is the A1 42MM on the bracelet? I have the 45MM PVD and LOVE IT, but I normally wear it on rubber due to the size. I don't know that I would ever wear it on the bracelet. So my question is does anyone own the 45 and the 42 and can tell the difference in size and weight? I would love to be able to wear the 42 MM on the bracelet but want to make sure it's not too heavy to be comfortable. Thanks!


----------



## JuicyFruit1983 (Jun 26, 2014)

Check the pics... blue sunbrush 42mm on vanilla scented italian blue rubber strap by benito centurini... mega sporty, really pleased with the look, and the lume on this is bonkers, half the reason i bought it. If it lasts through the night off the back of a single charge i might sell my traser. The watch felt a tad small initially but looking at it in the mirror it seems about perfect for my 7inch wrist, and for some reason i was expecting some questionable finishing but this watch is pretty tight! Will keep a zulu on backup


----------



## JuicyFruit1983 (Jun 26, 2014)

Haha sorry for the rubbish pics but you get the idea. Digging this strap!


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

View attachment IMG_7348_r.jpg

View attachment IMG_7089_vig_r.jpg

View attachment IMG_7068_r.JPG


----------



## JuicyFruit1983 (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, the lights on this thing never seem to go out, i'm sold! Might be flipping a traser soon


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

Just received mine on the mail. Next day delivery from HK. Super fast! The lume on this thing is crazy! About the watch, it's a heavy and chunky watch even with the rubber but sits very nice on my small wrist. Oh that rubber kinda smell like marshmallow or some type of candy. Comfy as well. Can anyone verify if the strap is natural rubber or silicon?


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice.



harry-g said:


> Oh that rubber kinda smell like marshmallow or some type of candy.


Vanilla


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

harry-g said:


> ...Can anyone verify if the strap is natural rubber or silicon?


Neither silicon nor silicone. Feels similar to others advertised as natural rubber.


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

taike said:


> Neither silicon nor silicone. Feels similar to others advertised as natural rubber.


That 'e' ;-). That's good then, I like the strap.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

New Armidas available, now with the orange minute hand and date. :-!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy New Year!" Sale is On starting tomorrow!!!

January 24th until February 8th

 No shipping during this time but 15% discount during the holidays


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

garydusa said:


> Quite Possibly a Chinese New Year Sale w/Discount....in 2 days (starting around Jan 25th)


15% discount is already active


----------



## JuicyFruit1983 (Jun 26, 2014)

New varieties look good, anyone know if a pvd 42mm is on the cards?


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

I bought a brass one but this thread really has me reconsidering.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

JuicyFruit1983 said:


> New varieties look good, anyone know if a pvd 42mm is on the cards?


The only thing i dislike is the date, i like my A1 clean xD
And i asked Chris about a 42mm pvd version like a couple a weeks ago, and he told me he will think about it


----------



## JuicyFruit1983 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

Just a heads up, holiday sale is still on. I just pulled a trigger on a blue sunburst

Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Is there any technical aspect of the NH35 movement that isnt easy to avoid for the date to be placed somewhere not in the middle between 4 and 5?
Like ive said, i usually dont like the date on a diver but i can live with it when its placed at 6 o'clock [like on the A7] since its pretty well hidden, but damn the way its placed on the A1 at 4:21/22 its way off...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't have a problem with it. Mine arrived today...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

I know it's kinda like many other watches, but somehow the A1 is one of the best designed divers imho. The sunbrush would be my 3rd A1, so there's that

Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

SuperP said:


> Is there any technical aspect of the NH35 movement that isnt easy to avoid for the date to be placed somewhere not in the middle between 4 and 5?
> Like ive said, i usually dont like the date on a diver but i can live with it when its placed at 6 o'clock [like on the A7] since its pretty well hidden, but damn the way its placed on the A1 at 4:21/22 its way off...


I completely agree. I love the look of the A1, but can't stand the date placement. 3 o'clock or 6 o'clock would be infinitely better IMO.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

mine arrived:




great watch!


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Very nice!I had to get one when they offered cny discount...

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

beceen said:


> mine arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the matte or sunburst blue?


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

ematthews said:


> Is this the matte or sunburst blue?


Sunburst


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Has anyone found a good after market bracelet that looks good on these? I don't like Armida bracelets. They are nice, no doubt, but too chunky on me. Plus that Diver extension piece makes the clasp huge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello everyone!

These beautiful pictures made me pull the trigger, I was on the edge and could no longer resist.

However I have a question; I have contacted the company by e-mail in order to ask a question about shipping, I waited a couple hours and ordered the watch although I hadn't received any response (couldn't wait!!). It has been more than a day now and not only a haven't received a confirmation of my purchase, but I also didn't receive a response to my initial mail. Now I know it's probably nothing to worry about, but since I have read many many times how quickly the owner responded to questions, I figured I might as well ask you guys. Any thoughts?


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

RainDog said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> These beautiful pictures made me pull the trigger, I was on the edge and could no longer resist.
> 
> However I have a question; I have contacted the company by e-mail in order to ask a question about shipping, I waited a couple hours and ordered the watch although I hadn't received any response (couldn't wait!!). It has been more than a day now and not only a haven't received a confirmation of my purchase, but I also didn't receive a response to my initial mail. Now I know it's probably nothing to worry about, but since I have read many many times how quickly the owner responded to questions, I figured I might as well ask you guys. Any thoughts?


You might end up getting the watch on your door step before they respond. They are super fast with shipping..


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

ematthews said:


> You might end up getting the watch on your door step before they respond. They are super fast with shipping..


Well that would be a nice surprise!! The thing is they are mentioning a tracking number in the website so I figured I would get some kind of confirmation.

Just to clarify once again; the situation is likely to be normal, I am not saying anything negative about the company after all it has just been a day since I ordered


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

So I have just received mine..

Is there something special that I need to know about the crown that I am missing? It does not want to set the time


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

RainDog said:


> So I have just received mine..
> 
> Is there something special that I need to know about the crown that I am missing? It does not want to set the time


Unscrew - you can wind it. => 1 step change date => 2 step set time.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

SuperP said:


> Unscrew - you can wind it. => 1 step change date => 2 step set time.


Unscrewing - no problem

Winding - seems to be no problem, I don't know if it actually winds the watch as it was already working, but I can hear the sound

Changing day - doesn't work

Setting time - doesn't work (can even get it to hack)


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

RainDog said:


> Unscrewing - no problem
> 
> Winding - seems to be no problem, I don't know if it actually winds the watch as it was already working, but I can hear the sound
> 
> ...


Well thats strange then. Because with the crown out two times after you unscrew it, the second hand should stop.
Its strange because usually these mvmts are workhorses, you hardly hear about them not working... :-s


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

SuperP said:


> Well thats strange then. Because with the crown out two times after you unscrew it, the second hand should stop.
> Its strange because usually these mvmts are workhorses, you hardly hear about them not working... :-s


Thanks for your interest SuperP,

I know they are workhorses, I am surprised too.. I was wondering if I was being too gentle and not pulling hard enough but really I don't think that is the case. The thing is I'm pretty sure it doesn't even "want to" move to position 2 (date setting) and position 3 (time setting).

Any opinion is welcome :/


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

RainDog said:


> Thanks for your interest SuperP,
> 
> I know they are workhorses, I am surprised too.. I was wondering if I was being too gentle and not pulling hard enough but really I don't think that is the case. The thing is I'm pretty sure it doesn't even "want to" move to position 2 (date setting) and position 3 (time setting).
> 
> Any opinion is welcome :/


Sounds like an exchange should be in order.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

RainDog said:


> Thanks for your interest SuperP,
> 
> I know they are workhorses, I am surprised too.. I was wondering if I was being too gentle and not pulling hard enough but really I don't think that is the case. The thing is I'm pretty sure it doesn't even "want to" move to position 2 (date setting) and position 3 (time setting).
> 
> Any opinion is welcome :/


Np. ;-)
Did you get one from the new batch, with the date and orange minute hand?
The NH35 its basically the same as the 4R35 [while the 4R36 i believe should have the day/date discs]
Maybe this would help:









After you unscrew the crown, when you pull it out [one or two times], you should definitely hear something like a click.
If you dont want to send it back [or before you sending it back ] try to hear a watchmaker near you, it doesnt have to necessarily open it, he will be experienced enough to know what the problem is just by looking at it. ;-)


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

SuperP said:


> Np. ;-)
> Did you get one from the new batch, with the date and orange minute hand?
> The NH35 its basically the same as the 4R35 [while the 4R36 i believe should have the day/date discs]
> Maybe this would help:
> ...


Yes, orange minute hand..

I can't hear any clear click when I pull it, two of my watches, a Tissot and an SKX both have this type of screw down crown, I see exactly what you mean.
This one moves rather freely, without a click I can hear.

Wrote a kind mail to Chris, he shouldn't have a problem with replacing the watch with a new one, right? Honestly I can be a bit weird when it comes to watches and I'd rather get a new one instead of getting this one fixed...


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

RainDog said:


> Yes, orange minute hand..
> 
> I can't hear any clear click when I pull it, two of my watches, a Tissot and an SKX both have this type of screw down crown, I see exactly what you mean.
> This one moves rather freely, without a click I can hear.
> ...


Chris is a good dude, you will definitely sort it out ;-)


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

jmarkpatton said:


> Has anyone found a good after market bracelet that looks good on these? I don't like Armida bracelets. They are nice, no doubt, but too chunky on me. Plus that Diver extension piece makes the clasp huge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went with a cheap ebay bracelet, looks pretty similar to oem but it's thinner and lighter:










Clasp could be better as I miss micro adjustment, so I'm looking for a better clasp now. Still, I'm pretty happy with this bracelet.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

I got a Strapcode Oyster bracelet for mine. Good quality and fits the watch very well. My only niggle, an this is personal taste, is the taper on the bracelet. I would have preferred wider clasp but otherwise very happy 

















Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

Oyster looks good even with taper. Is it a roadrunner in the background?


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

RainDog said:


> So I have just received mine..
> 
> Is there something special that I need to know about the crown that I am missing? It does not want to set the time


UPDATE: in case anyone is wondering, after a few mail exchanges with Chris, he told me he was sending me a new watch. I am expecting to receive the package next week. I have to admit I was worried about how the situation could end, but Chris has not disappointed me


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

beceen said:


> Oyster looks good even with taper. Is it a roadrunner in the background?


Well spotted. Indeed a Roadrunner 69 Hemi.... but sadly only 12th scale....

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

good he's got you covered - armida is a solid brand. 

Anybody knows if Chris sells bracelet clasps separately?


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

RainDog said:


> UPDATE: in case anyone is wondering, after a few mail exchanges with Chris, he told me he was sending me a new watch. I am expecting to receive the package next week. I have to admit I was worried about how the situation could end, but Chris has not disappointed me


Nice :-!
Armida's CS has always been fantastic to me and probably to the 99% of the people i heard talking about them.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

beceen said:


> good he's got you covered - armida is a solid brand.
> 
> Anybody knows if Chris sells bracelet clasps separately?


It is not listed on the website, however I don't think it would hurt to get in touch.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

RainDog said:


> UPDATE: in case anyone is wondering, after a few mail exchanges with Chris, he told me he was sending me a new watch. I am expecting to receive the package next week. I have to admit I was worried about how the situation could end, but Chris has not disappointed me


I received the new watch today. Good work Armida!


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

RainDog said:


> It is not listed on the website, however I don't think it would hurt to get in touch.


I did, and unfortunately they don't supply clasps separately. Just thought I share.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

SuperP said:


> Nice :-!
> Armida's CS has always been fantastic to me and probably to the 99% of the people i heard talking about them.


He also paid for the shipping cost of the watch I had to return. I didn't even ask.

The watch is great too, I would recommend to anyone still in doubt.


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

Just received a one Month old Mint A1! I been wanting one for a while I love the tool feel of this watch and large lug bezel yet it wears very comfortable on my wrist and what an awesome lume!


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

I can't really afford an A1 right now and the upcoming sale will probably clear them out - anyone know how often Armida restocks?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Finally took the plunge on one. Anyone found a good inexpensive bracelet that goes well with these?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Finally took the plunge on one. Anyone found a good inexpensive bracelet that goes well with these?


Strapcode Hexad Oyster works great


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> Strapcode Hexad Oyster works great


Thanks for the reply. Your review (always great BTW) nudged me further into buying. That bracelet is actually at the top of my list.

Anyone try any of the inexpensive eBay bracelets?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> Strapcode Hexad Oyster works great
> View attachment 11971426


Aren't those more than the Armida bracelet?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

These have the armida look at a fraction of the cost
http://www.ebay.com/itm/391547047105


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

I emailed Chris about a restock and he said that steel would be back in stock in around 3 months in the same colors as before!


----------



## coontz74 (Feb 24, 2015)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> I can't really afford an A1 right now and the upcoming sale will probably clear them out - anyone know how often Armida restocks?


What upcoming sale? I've been looking at these for a while but don't see any sale's listed?


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> I emailed Chris about a restock and he said that steel would be back in stock in around 3 months in the same colors as before!
> 
> View attachment 12076554


It was for Memorial Day and ended on June 2nd. Sorry mate!

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

coontz74 said:


> What upcoming sale? I've been looking at these for a while but don't see any sale's listed?


None active now. Last one was dragon boat. They are done regularly during holidays at 15% off.


----------



## coontz74 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just my luck......


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

So I'm wondering what took me so long to get one of these. This thing is amazing.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

rainsire said:


> Been searching for a brass case.


5 models available right on their website


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

I really wish there were some non-brass, no-date versions available...


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> So I'm wondering what took me so long to get one of these. This thing is amazing.


Great looking watch


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Can't get this watch out of my head - can anyone with a blue 42mm comment on its "true" color? Is it more bright or navy? I love my Seiko PADI but the blue is definitely more reserved than a lot of pictures show it.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Like this?


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Can't get this watch out of my head - can anyone with a blue 42mm comment on its "true" color? Is it more bright or navy? I love my Seiko PADI but the blue is definitely more reserved than a lot of pictures show it.


Sunburst is great, shifts from dark navy to pretty light blue. It's great, go get it.

Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------

